# I have a terrible problem



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

As some of you know, I moved house last week. I was let down for the bungalow I wanted and time was getting short, so I signed a lease on a house that would take the dogs for six months initially. I put the dogs in kennels while we moved and collected them yesterday.

Ferdie refused to set foot inside the house. It was so hot yesterday and he sat outside, which is on the pavement so I can't just leave him to get on with it. I tried everything to get him inside, even lamb chops, but nothing worked. After an hour or so and him getting too hot, I took them down to the river for a swim to cool off. Since then, he won't get out of the car outside the house.

He has been in there with a wet towel round him, lots of water, and he was in there all night. I stayed up all night to keep an eye on him in between naps. Someone reported dog in car and the police showed up. They tried to help get him out, but he wasn't having it.

Now I don't know what to do. I am planning on taking him back to the kennels when they open and I can ring them, as I have paid up till Thursday anyway, and try again when my son comes at the weekend.

I am absolutely weepy now, as I just want him to come in and get settled. If anyone lives near Hopton/knettishall and wants to help, please let me know.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wish I lived near to help  Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Didn't just want to read and run, but it sounds like you could do with the help of someone with a nice girly dog. One of the dogs at ring craft, a landseer newfie used to refuse to go into the building. That is, until I turned up with Rhuna  

Joking aside, sorry to hear you've obviously had such a stressful night after your move, and I hope you can find a way of getting him to explore your new home. It's not nice moving about with dogs, I know after having moved five times in the last five years, I hope you can get settled in soon,


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

What am I going to do if he won't go in at all? He can't spend the next six months in the car, can he? Stupid bloody dog. It is going to be hot again today and I can't phone the kennels till 8.30. We went down to Knettishall heath so he could get out and have a stretch, that's fine but he won't get out here.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my god. You must be in duch a panic. Especially in the car in this wearher. If I were near I would come to help.

How about diazipam to calm him and at least get him settled into the house? Then plug in diffusers abd zylkene maybe.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh no  I don't even know what to say, Ferdie can be a very stubborn boy. I wish I was near enough to help, I really do. I hope somebody comes on with a suggestion that helps. Best of luck today and I pray I see a happy outcome when I get home from work xx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Oh my god. You must be in duch a panic. Especially in the car in this wearher. If I were near I would come to help.
> 
> How about diazipam to calm him and at least get him settled into the house? Then plug in diffusers abd zylkene maybe.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Good idea. Might be worth a call to the vet to see if they can suggest something?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

If he will get out to go for a walk can you drive to the closest place or even a playing field so that he thinks he's going for a walk and walk him back to the house from there? I know he won't walk on a lead but even with you holding his collar?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Good idea. Might be worth a call to the vet to see if they can suggest something?


The police insisted I phoned a vet last night. She was very rude, told me they were there to help sick animals not get one out of the car. I told her I would not have phoned, it was the police's idea not mine. This is one of the things you don't think of when you get a giant breed.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> If he will get out to go for a walk can you drive to the closest place or even a playing field so that he thinks he's going for a walk and walk him back to the house from there? I know he won't walk on a lead but even with you holding his collar?


I will try that at the weekend, but not now. He has given himself the runs getting stressed as it is, and I don't know where the walks are close by. He is pacing in the car now, but still won't come out.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh lordy  

Is is normally like this with new places?

Poor lamb  thankfully not long until the kennels open and at least you can get him settled for the day - will wrack my brains and try to think of something .....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Starve him out? Doesn't get fed until he comes out?

The Fire Brigade have animal rescue kit they could probably haul him out with, but it seems an awful waste of the emergency services' time. I'd try the walk idea first - it will stress him as you say but wouldn't be as stressful as getting hauled out, never mind what they would have to do to your car to get him out.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a thought, does he have any doggy friends he loves? Perhaps they could come round and go into the house to play with you inside and he might follow?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Starve him out? Doesn't get fed until he comes out?
> 
> The Fire Brigade have animal rescue kit they could probably haul him out with, but it seems an awful waste of the emergency services' time. I'd try the walk idea first - it will stress him as you say but wouldn't be as stressful as getting hauled out, never mind what they would have to do to your car to get him out.


He is not coming out for his dinner; we tried that. Between us, the policewoman and I managed to haul him out last night, but then he settled down on the pavement and wouldn't come in. He doesn't like strange places, but he usually goes in.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

What a dreadful situation! I can't believe the vet either - he is ill, albeit mentally not physically as it sounds like he has a phobia of strange places. 

Not quite sure what to suggest I'm afraid, but wanted to give my support. I think I'd try talking to a different vet. I would think he needs a sedative to get him out of the car now, and perhaps for a few days after you get him into the house.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I will try that at the weekend, but not now. He has given himself the runs getting stressed as it is, and I don't know where the walks are close by. He is pacing in the car now, but still won't come out.


I'm wondering if it's worth the added stress now and getting it over and done with rather than back to kennels and same again at the weekend.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dogless said:


> If he will get out to go for a walk can you drive to the closest place or even a playing field so that he thinks he's going for a walk and walk him back to the house from there? I know he won't walk on a lead but even with you holding his collar?


*^^^^ This is what i'd try, even if it's only a few yards from the house.
So sorry your having a rough time at a time when you least need it.*


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Does he have a sofa he lies on or that is his? Maybe if that was outside the car infront of your car you could inch him closer to coming in?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to park on the road here. The place I wanted had a closed in drive so I could have jsut let him get on with it, but I can't do that here.

I have been looking for dog trainers close by but they all seem to be of the pack leader variety.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I can empathise, I sometimes board a Bernese Mountain Dog who won't get in the van, and I can't walk him as he'll sometimes decide to just stop and not go any further. I've used ttouch lead techniques where you stroke the lead (facing the direction you want to go not the dog) which has worked to get him moving (at least a bit).

If you can get him up to the house, is it secure? Maybe put something on the floor and build him some shade with a windbreak or shelter (the things we do for our dogs!?) and let him find his own time to come in?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am sorry to hear and have no brainwave to add apart from the parking round the corner idea or near a walk and trying to walk home or the luring with a doggy friend

Am wondering if you are stressed and hell I would be it may make him worse might he respond to someone else

How does he know its your new place? Very strange


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Have to go out now; hope someone comes up with something for you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> I can empathise, I sometimes board a Bernese Mountain Dog who won't get in the van, and I can't walk him as he'll sometimes decide to just stop and not go any further. I've used ttouch lead techniques where you stroke the lead (facing the direction you want to go not the dog) which has worked to get him moving (at least a bit).
> 
> If you can get him up to the house, is it secure? Maybe put something on the floor and build him some shade with a windbreak or shelter (the things we do for our dogs!?) and let him find his own time to come in?


I can hook him up by his lead, but that only gets him as far as the pavement. I feel so stupid for not leaving them in kennels longer and getting something with a driveway. The whole point was to avoid putting them in kennels at all, but that didn't happen.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh bless you what a stressful situation for you. I wonder why he won't go in? I hope you have better luck with another pair of hands when your son comes.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Is there a back garden that's secure?

Thinking that even if you & your son can get him in there, you could build him a shelter and then let him go into the house in his own time (rather than trying to force him to go in, if he really doesn't want to)?


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with the starving him out idea.

I've never met a dog like that but I certainly knew a horse that wouldn't go in a horsebox. He would have weighed a darn sight more than a dog, too. I got him in with food.

Park car in shade. Method adapted for a dog. *Don't feed him. Wait until he's hungry.* Eat a piece of hot sausage or something delectable in front of him, just outside the car. Don't offer him any. Walk away. Come back in a couple of minutes. Eat another piece, slowly. Nibble, wave it around, don't offer it to him. Repeat until he shows obvious signs of wanting it (drool is good). IGNORE HIM TOTALLY do NOT speak to him (he'll pick up anxiety in your voice). Give him a tiny morsel. Walk away. Leave him alone for 30 minutes.

Repeat until he is out of the car and eyeing the food. He will if he's hungry enough. Give him a bit for getting out. From here on NO food unless out of the car. Increase the distance. If he shows disinterest in the food leave him for 30 minutes. Don't shut the car door, let him go back if he wants to, he feels safe there.

Took a week with the horse. Dogs are much faster. NO healthy dog will starve to death. Hunger always wins.

Tell the police/nosy onlookers that the vet told you to do it and stop worrying. _He will come out,_ he's not stupid just anxious.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Dogs who are stressed often don't want to eat anyway. How many men would you need to carry him at least into the garden?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I don't suppose you've got a full hoover bag from your last place? You could scatter the contents in the entrance and hallway so that it smells like your old home, and see if that helps to lure him.

You mention 'dogs' - does your other dog/dogs go in okay?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ozrex said:


> I agree with the starving him out idea.
> 
> I've never met a dog like that but I certainly knew a horse that wouldn't go in a horsebox. He would have weighed a darn sight more than a dog, too. I got him in with food.
> 
> ...


He will come out, just not here.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lostbear said:


> I don't suppose you've got a full hoover bag from your last place? You could scatter the contents in the entrance and hallway so that it smells like your old home, and see if that helps to lure him.
> 
> You mention 'dogs' - does your other dog/dogs go in okay?


Bagless vacuum. Diva went straight in no problem, but she is not happy with Ferdie outside.

The stupid vet also said that he can't get too hot with the tailgate open, which I know is a load of ********. Now I have hooked him to the car and left the tailgate open; the new neighbours seem to think it highly amusing.

Someone came along yesterday and tried to force him in when I wasn't looking and got bitten. Don't know what is going to happen there.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> Dogs who are stressed often don't want to eat anyway. How many men would you need to carry him at least into the garden?


Three or four. No back entrance either, so that is out.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Trouble is will get hot in the car.. 

If sedated he may be less likely to move

Don't blame yourself please for the choice of house etc who could have predicted this? How far away from home will he get out? Thinking re the walking home option ? 

Whereabouts are you someone might be able to recommend a trainer or is there someone on the apdt website etc


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Much as I hate the idea of them, calming cap on his eyes and dab of vicks under his nose? Can't see or smell anything scary...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

EmCHammer said:


> Trouble is will get hot in the car..
> 
> If sedated he may be less likely to move
> 
> ...


IP22 postcode. I will have a look on the website and see what I can find. I have boxes everywhere and can't unpack them, can't do anything but worry about Ferdie. I can't really try to walk him back either without someone here to look after Diva. It is strange for her as well.

Not thinking straight at all now.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not sure it's of any help to you Newfiesmum.

I'm just a great believer in patience and food. Basic technique certainly worked with Mumbo, the horse and he was afraid (to the point of being dangerous) of confined spaces and horseboxes. After a week he would walk in and eat peacefully and allow me to put the ramp up.

Suspect it might be dangerous and certain it would be unpleasant to force your dog to do anything.

If you can get him to come to you for food you can ease him into the new house. I'd be letting him go back to the car until he settles. I realise people will think you are awful for "keeping him in a car" and you'll have to be SO careful he doesn't get too hot but until he's happy......


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> IP22 postcode. I will have a look on the website and see what I can find. I have boxes everywhere and can't unpack them, can't do anything but worry about Ferdie. I can't really try to walk him back either without someone here to look after Diva. It is strange for her as well.
> 
> Not thinking straight at all now.


I'm going to be 45 mins away from you in Colchester later today. Do you want me to come up? I might not be able to offer much but moral support but might be able to watch one while you do something with another. I also have a silver blanket I could leave with you if all else fails.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> I'm going to be 45 mins away from you in Colchester later today. Do you want me to come up? I might not be able to offer much but moral support but might be able to watch one while you do something with another. I also have a silver blanket I could leave with you if all else fails.


That is so kind. I don't know what a silver blanket is, but I am going to try to get him back to the kennels till the weekend as it is going to be so hot. I need one of those cool coats, don't I?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> That is so kind. I don't know what a silver blanket is, but I am going to try to get him back to the kennels till the weekend as it is going to be so hot. I need one of those cool coats, don't I?


Sorry it's just a reflective sheet that goes over the car to keep the sun off. Kennels sounds like it is a good idea, at least he will be out of the car, poor boy, poor you! *hug*


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Really feel for you, horribly stressful. I think I'd be tempted to opt for sedating him a bit if possible, if there are a few folk that can then help lift him?

Or maybe you have to define it as an 'emergency' and ask the fire service to help? I mean the emergency services do help rescue cats from trees etc so why not help a giant dog, especially in this heat?

RE YOUR VET - I am appalled. 

Really hoping that things improve - wish I was nearer so I could at least come by and offer moral support! (and meet your dogs of course )


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Are the floors there a problem for him.

Maybe if you could get him sedated and inside you could place rugs everywhere.

Our old boy had to have drugs after we moved. Five days in the garden and refusal to eat. It set his mind back to zero and he just carried on as he didin our old home. 

I wish I could help more.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oow, the little so and so - what a worry for you. 

I'd go with what dogless said and park a street or two away and walk him from there. As for going in doors we used the dreaded Cesar Millan trick with Marty and Flynn when they went through stages of not getting in the car, leaving the door open and running them round a bit, straight up to the car and in. Once running they seemed to forget their fear and just continued on not halting at all. 

Once you get him out of the car (away from the house) as you get near to the house have the door open fully and start a run, run past the door a couple of times then on the third occasion run him straight in. Try not to think he wont go in and don't say anything, just jog along and see if you can take his mind off of the house and into a jogging zone. It worked with the boys and the car although sometimes took two or three goes.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Really feel for you, horribly stressful. I think I'd be tempted to opt for sedating him a bit if possible, if there are a few folk that can then help lift him?
> 
> Or maybe you have to define it as an 'emergency' and ask the fire service to help? I mean the emergency services do help rescue cats from trees etc so why not help a giant dog, especially in this heat?
> 
> ...


She's not my vet. She was the police woman's surgery but not her usual vet.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

OH Newfiesmum - If I were closer and not stuck in the darn office all week id be there with Millie to see if I could intice him out. 

Have to admit though I would prol go with the cruel to be kind method - Is it possible to phone the vets and if you vets are unsupportive then phone an alternative vet who could maybe come out to see you / Ferdie and administer something to calm him?

Then would it be possible to rally some folks together to physically get him in the house? I realise this is not the easiest thing when in a new area but one idea might be the fire service - Not as in calling 999 obviously but theres likely a Police non emergency number and they should be able to put you in contact with your local fire service. Certainly in Norfolk theres a large number of retained fire stations (ie unmanned but with volunteer fireman)- Maybe theres one near you? If there were it may be worth giving them a ring and seeing if theres some willing volunteers to come help? I cant imagine they would say no. In fact you have fire stations in Ixwell (about 6 miles ish from IP22) and Elmswell (No further than 10 miles away.)

Fire Stations in North Suffolk | Suffolk County Council

My grandad / uncle were noth retained fireman from a village in Norfolk and they have many a tale of cats up trees / cows and horses in ***** etc.

Once you have him in the house you can set him up his own space in a cooler part of the house with fans etc and take it so so slowly from there. I mean once he is in it doesnt matter if you leave it 2 weeks until you walk him but you need to know he is safe and in the house. :-(

I would be so worried about taking him back to the kennels that it could be pro longing everything and you could be in the very same position in a few days time 

Wish I was closer - Not really sure what else to suggest sorry


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I really feel for you NM because you just can't force a big dog to do something can you, its like moving stone and you can't budge them. 

Forcing's really not an option and I know bribery doesn't work when they're stressed, food is the last thing on their mind - no way would the boys even get in the car for chicken and we got stuck outside the vets once with Marts not getting back in the car. It was get in voluntarily or not at all. That trick worked every time though and they became fine with getting in after a few times doing that. 

Good luck, hope you can get it sorted before it gets too hot because thats an even bigger worry eh?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I know he is huge, and heavy and as stubborn as a mule by the sounds of things but can you not find several big burly men and carry the buggar in doors???/


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Sometimes you have to insist. 
This situation is as distressing for the dog as it could be so why not get someone to help, pick the dog up and take him in? 
I know I`ll get shouted at for `flooding` but let`s face it - the alternatives are not wonderful and I think in some cases you just have to say you are in charge and know what is best and the dog IS going in. 
X


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Not if they are likely to get bitten you cant really can you?

Will he really not walk on a lead at all  if not then you cant really try the most sensible and stress free solution of walking him back so the sedation *and muzzle * and stretcher him in would seem to be the only option, unless as lah lah says, he's having a cow today and will be happy tomorrow, doubt it somehow though.

I am not a million miles from you but frankly I have no idea what I could do to do help with a giant dog who wont do as he is asked, I am not even very strong.

I dont like the idea as its avoiding the issue but in the circumstances it has to be back to the kennels till you have time to calm down and think of a sensible solution. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Afraid I'd be muzzling him, sedating him if necessary and getting some people together to carry him inside. Leaving him stressed and unhappy in a hot car isn't really an option and taking him to the kennels is only postponing it really. You're not really in a position with heat and having to park on the street to leave him there and wait for him to come out in his own time.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG what an awful situation for you, bet you don't know whether to cry or scream. Can you sit at your front for a while with your other dog just relaxing and ignoring him so that hopefully he can see nothing is wrong and come out.

I know they are slated but would the RSPCA be able to help?

Normally would have thought going back to the kennels is just prolonging things but in this heat not sure what else you can do

So sorry got nothing more constructive


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd try the walking him back and if that didnt work then I'd just go for the sedation and find a few people to help carry him in.

I would've thought taking him back to the kennels will only delay the inevitable.

Hope you get him out soon!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh newfies mum, poor you. I'm not too far away, if there is anything you think I can do please say.

You mentioned a trainer, I can recommend Cath at Wuff Online who is definately not the leader of the pack type person. She may well come out to help, it's worth asking her anyway or finding out if she knows someone that can work with you for a while. Her website is:

Puppy and Dog Training in Cambridge and Colchester


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Newfiesmum, Before making a suggestion, are you and Ferdie still in the present situation? Or have you returned to the Kennels? 


tailtickle x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Good lord! You must be soo stressed, moving is bad enough without this too.... I'd get him back in the kennels for a day or two at least he wont bake in the car, GET SOME SLEEP as thats probably not helping you much then I'd try and walk/ run him in from round the corner somewhere perhaps with a girly dog in front!. 
If that doesnt work, sedation muzzle and muscle just to get him in safe and settled, you can probably get help from your new neighbours and your son if they know the plan in advance...

Best of luck, hope you manage to get a bit of kip as I would be a monster in your shoes right now!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

What an awful situation 

I'd go with the muzzle, sedative and a few pairs of strong hands approach. To me, that sounds the most promising solution and will get him out of the heat and prevent him going back in to kennels.

I hope you manage to sort it soon, if I were near then I'd certainly come to offer help, support for you if nothing else.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

After reading Mollysmiths post I realised my trainer is not far at all, 100% dominance free. At the least they may be able to help you after the event with some lead training and techniques should this happen again. They run organised walks on Knettishall Heath too!

Home


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Afraid I'd be muzzling him, sedating him if necessary and getting some people together to carry him inside. Leaving him stressed and unhappy in a hot car isn't really an option and taking him to the kennels is only postponing it really. You're not really in a position with heat and having to park on the street to leave him there and wait for him to come out in his own time.


I agree with this. I am afraid I cannot see the problem if you can find a couple of men to carry him. He will not weigh more than a calf and we have to carry and manhandle them. It sometimes takes two men to lift a big calf but that is all. How much does he weigh.
Once he is in the house he might have to stay in or in the garden till he thinks of it as home but at least he will be safe.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I know he is huge, and heavy and as stubborn as a mule by the sounds of things but can you not find several big burly men and carry the buggar in doors???/


Fine in theory but he will need out to toilet at some point & what happens if he won't go back in again!

NM once he's been in once is he likely to be OK & go in out after that?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Fine in theory but he will need out to toilet at some point & what happens if he won't go back in again!
> 
> NM once he's been in once is he likely to be OK & go in out after that?


I assume she has a secure garden for him to toilet in- I would much rather have a dog on my property but outside in a secure garden than in a car in this weather- especially a giant hairy black dog.

We are humans, we make decisions for our animals all the time- the dog does not know best in this situation. He needs to get inside- if he then wants to stay in the garden fine- but not in the car!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Fine in theory but he will need out to toilet at some point & what happens if he won't go back in again!
> 
> NM once he's been in once is he likely to be OK & go in out after that?


From my understanding Ferdie is currently on a public street in the car outside the property boundaries.

I would of thought the house has a garden which Ferdie can toilet in  He cant toilet in the car anyway bless him 

Whether he is happy about it or not he has to go in the house even if he wont happily go in out whilst NM is living there (Which whils tmean the fact he doesnt like it is irrelavent as he has to go in )

At least in the house he is safe.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Could you not get 2 or 3 people together and put a blanket under his belly and carry him in? Less risk of anyone getting bit then. 

Sorry for your predicament, just grasping at straws for you. 

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh blimey! only just read this thread.:001_unsure:
Hope you have managed to get Ferdie inside. I think I would of gone for the muzzle, sedation and muscle route as well...given the risks involved in him staying in the car.
Maybe you could try the dog warden or RSPCA and see if they could help?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh my what a bizarre situation to be in . I'm would be on the camp of muzzle him and get some strong people to drag him in. Or can you get him to lie on a blanket outside the house and then quickly drag him in


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I assume she has a secure garden for him to toilet in- I would much rather have a dog on my property but outside in a secure garden than in a car in this weather- especially a giant hairy black dog.
> 
> We are humans, we make decisions for our animals all the time- the dog does not know best in this situation. He needs to get inside- if he then wants to stay in the garden fine- but not in the car!!!


NM said there was no back entrance and I assumed this meant no secure back garden so sorry if wrong BUT if the front door is the only entrance & He won't go in out it it isn't realistic to have a battle every time you need to get him in /force him in / carry him in as that will make him even more stressed by it all

Need to find a way so that he feels safe and happy going in out it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You may have tried it already but have you tried using Diva to encourage him out and get him to walk in with her? I realise you might not be able to manhandle the two of them on the lead together as he is being stubborn, but if you could get someone to have Diva on lead and you take his lead it might help.

If he wont get out there only other suggestion is put them both in the car, take them somewhere he will get out OK and walk them back, one person with Diva and you with him, and see if he will follow Diva back to the house and in.

You may have tried it already but if you haven't may be worth a go if you haven't, if Divas confident and going in OK he may follow her lead.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

If he's going to be stuck in there for the rest of today, you could try picking up some of these: Buy Chillax Travel Cool Pads for Dogs at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Dog beds. to at least try to keep him cool! Not sure how well they work, as haven't used them but must be worth a try! Sure they had them in my [email protected] the other day, but can't find anything on their website!


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

Newfiesmum, I'm about 30 to 40 minutes away and can come over if you need some help?

Also, give Amy at Dogs n Stuff a call, she isn't far from you, she is lovely and very used to "difficult" dogs. Say that Kate, with Barney the mongrel, suggested you call.

Home


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> NM said there was no back entrance and I assumed this meant no secure back garden so sorry if wrong BUT if the front door is the only entrance & He won't go in out it it isn't realistic to have a battle every time you need to get him in /force him in / carry him in as that will make him even more stressed by it all
> 
> Need to find a way so that he feels safe and happy going in out it


I think she means no direct access from front to back, but once in the house he can get into the garden.

Any news NM? Really been thinking of you all morning, I know the sheer panic I had when Alfie wouldn't go down the stairs and so couldn't wee for a day, but this is so much worse, what with the car and all.

I had another thought, if everything else fails, iis there someone who he just adores, obviously you, but someone who he doesn't see all the time and when he does just goes mad and runs to. I thought if they were at the front of the house he may be tempted to come out of the car for a cuddle, I know Alfie goes nuts for certain people and after my Grandmother has been away for a long time he rushes anywhere to meet her.

Hope there's some progress for you.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> NM said there was no back entrance and I assumed this meant no secure back garden so sorry if wrong BUT if the front door is the only entrance & He won't go in out it it isn't realistic to have a battle every time you need to get him in /force him in / carry him in as that will make him even more stressed by it all
> 
> Need to find a way so that he feels safe and happy going in out it


But she can't just leave him where he is for however long it takes to get him comfortable going in and out. Given NMs comments about how Newfies can't live in a place without a garden on previous threads I assume the house does have a garden, just not one that can be accessed from the street. Much safer for him to be in the garden and refusing to come into the house than in the car imo.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This may be really stupid, but if you can get him on it, how about a garden trolley and just wheel him in and out?

It might be worth sticking him in kennels and waiting for the heatwave to be over (assuming its roasting where you are) just to reduce the possible dangers or overheating. Might also give you the chance to go at his pace and in a positive manner.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Crate and trolley? 

There are ways and means.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

If he were mine I would have muzzled him and have several people lift him in. Surely the longer the dog is left in this situation, the more ingrained the phobia about entering the house gets? the more you focus on anything negative the worse it becomes. Desensitizing the dog to coming in/out can be done when the dog is safely inside.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just seen this. Wonder what's happening this morning. I can't think of anything else to offer as lots of sensible suggestions have already been made. I will however post a question on FB and see if any of my trainer/behaviourist friends have other suggestions then come back..... I hope you've got something sorted by now though....


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I really feel for you 

Angel is a "bit" like this with new things - roads places homes etc - in fact she just spreads her legs like a star fish & trys to grip the floor  but she is 10kg so i canjust pick her up  

Hope you have found a solution to your problem


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor Ferdie.

Not much I can offer help wise, but if you need any help PM me, I'll leave PF open but will be getting on with stuff, but I'll check back when I can, I'm about 45mins away xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Jeez NM, what a predicament. I'd be terrified about this heatwave as well, poor thing working himself up 

I know it doesn't help in the short term, but Victoria Stilwell did a piece with a dog who had the opposite problem and was scared to go _outside_. She used clicker training and a target stick, so that when the dog took a few steps forward to touch the target, they'd get a reward. It gave the dog something to focus on, and grow in confidence til she could begin to actually enjoy walks.

In the meantime, I'm for the sedation,muzzle,muscle strategy, if only to get him into the house/garden where he's safer.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had a think and a few suggestions.....

1. Is there anything odd around the front door - hanging baskets etc?
2. What's the gate like? Noisy, rickety?
3. Someone has suggested maybe doing a bit of obedience work with him just around the corner and slowly walking him towards the house?
4. Try doing some "work" with some of the other dogs where he can see you.

I'll keep asking and thinking for you, let us know where you are and what's happening.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Keep popping to look at this to see whats happening - do hope no news is good news NM


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What an awful situation for you to be dealing with NM. House moves are stressful enough without this. I'm a little over an hour away from you, and although I haven't a clue how to move a stubborn giant breed if you need to gather a few hands let me know and I'll see what I can do. I'm having an unusually busy week  but I'll try my best to get over there if needed. I have bitches too if that's likely to tempt him out.

With this heat I agree with those saying it's not safe to wait it out for too long with the bribes/ encouragement route, and also not fair on NM to be up all day and night checking on him. I don't know any vets in that area to recommend but there must be a decent one who could supply sedation.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> NM said there was no back entrance and I assumed this meant no secure back garden so sorry if wrong BUT if the front door is the only entrance & He won't go in out it it isn't realistic to have a battle every time you need to get him in /force him in / carry him in as that will make him even more stressed by it all
> 
> Need to find a way so that he feels safe and happy going in out it


I think there is a garden just no back gate into the property- many properties do not have entrances at the back. She needs to get him secure- this should not be the dogs decision- so if all else fails- yes carry him in- yes it may stress him but not as much as being in a car in 30 degree heat long term.........


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope it's sorted by now because it's scorching here. Have to agree with muzzle and brute force of helping hands rather than leave him in this heat. If he could get to run in while having a jog outside he'd probably go in better the next time but if the only way is to carry him in then it has to be done really.

Taking him back to the kennels is a way out for today but the problem will still arise another day. Awful situation to be in because once stressed by it, it could be an ongoing thing. Poor Ferdie, must be so worried.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh My Goodness!!....I have only just seen this thread ..... I'm really feeling for you NM, what an horrendous situation for ferdie and you .... wish I could be of help, but sadly I'm too far away and I cant offer any advice more than given....makes me feel useless to be honest, I pray to god all this will get resolved very soon

Thinking of you
xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Really hoping she has got him in somehow. Im sure I remember from threads that Ferdie doesnt really respond much to treats, toys, etc (sensitive yet stubborn!LOL).
Brute force ought to do it though...after all they manage to get those enormous housebound people to hospital if needed and they weigh more then a Newfie!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

May I just say how grateful I am for all the wonderful suggestions. I think I was extremely stupid to try this at all whilst on my own, so I have put them back in kennels until Friday, when my son with be home to help me. I had to leave both, because apparently he won't go in there without Diva either!



Lexiedhb said:


> I know he is huge, and heavy and as stubborn as a mule by the sounds of things but can you not find several big burly men and carry the buggar in doors???/





ClaireandDaisy said:


> Sometimes you have to insist.
> This situation is as distressing for the dog as it could be so why not get someone to help, pick the dog up and take him in?
> I know I`ll get shouted at for `flooding` but let`s face it - the alternatives are not wonderful and I think in some cases you just have to say you are in charge and know what is best and the dog IS going in.
> X





Sarah1983 said:


> Afraid I'd be muzzling him, sedating him if necessary and getting some people together to carry him inside. Leaving him stressed and unhappy in a hot car isn't really an option and taking him to the kennels is only postponing it really. You're not really in a position with heat and having to park on the street to leave him there and wait for him to come out in his own time.


I only just moved here on Friday, don't know anybody. One man tried to help and got bitten so I will not risk it again. I do think he tried to force him in though while I went inside for some treats, and I said he might snap if you tried to force him. So that's one neighbour fallen out with!



tailtickle said:


> Hello Newfiesmum, Before making a suggestion, are you and Ferdie still in the present situation? Or have you returned to the Kennels?
> 
> tailtickle x


Taken them back till Friday. At least I know they are cool there.



Blitz said:


> I agree with this. I am afraid I cannot see the problem if you can find a couple of men to carry him. He will not weigh more than a calf and we have to carry and manhandle them. It sometimes takes two men to lift a big calf but that is all. How much does he weigh.
> Once he is in the house he might have to stay in or in the garden till he thinks of it as home but at least he will be safe.


He is 12 stone.



Lilylass said:


> Fine in theory but he will need out to toilet at some point & what happens if he won't go back in again!
> 
> NM once he's been in once is he likely to be OK & go in out after that?





Lilylass said:


> NM said there was no back entrance and I assumed this meant no secure back garden so sorry if wrong BUT if the front door is the only entrance & He won't go in out it it isn't realistic to have a battle every time you need to get him in /force him in / carry him in as that will make him even more stressed by it all
> 
> Need to find a way so that he feels safe and happy going in out it


There is no back entrance to the garden, but once in the house he can get into the garden and I can leave the doors open for him.



Sled dog hotel said:


> You may have tried it already but have you tried using Diva to encourage him out and get him to walk in with her? I realise you might not be able to manhandle the two of them on the lead together as he is being stubborn, but if you could get someone to have Diva on lead and you take his lead it might help.
> 
> If he wont get out there only other suggestion is put them both in the car, take them somewhere he will get out OK and walk them back, one person with Diva and you with him, and see if he will follow Diva back to the house and in.
> 
> You may have tried it already but if you haven't may be worth a go if you haven't, if Divas confident and going in OK he may follow her lead.


I am going to try that when Ian is here. I can't do it on my own.



8tansox said:


> I've had a think and a few suggestions.....
> 
> 1. Is there anything odd around the front door - hanging baskets etc?
> 2. What's the gate like? Noisy, rickety?
> ...


There is no gate, and the only odd thing is the wooden floor. I shall get some doormats and a rug before Friday.

I phoned an APBC behaviourist this morning, explained the situation and the first thing she said was to taken him back to the kennels until it cools down a bit and until he calms down a bit.

Thanks for the suggestion of those cool mats - never seen them but they seem worth the investment anyway.

I shall see how it goes on Friday, if anyone wants to come and watch/help! Me and Ian are not scared of getting bitten. My new next door neighbour saw me trying to get him out of the car at lunchtime and came out again when the police were here, amazed that he was still in there.

I agree he has to made to know who is boss in this situation for his own good, but again, I cannot do it alone. Life has become very difficult since Ian moved out!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

What a blumming monkey!! Defo muzzle him when you try and move him next time- last thing you need to add to your stress is a bad bite. Good luck with him at the weekend!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh, naughty boy. 

I am glad you have a workaround until Friday and I hope that between you, Ian and a behavourist you can work through this. Like you say, at least he is cool and comfortable.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> May I just say how grateful I am for all the wonderful suggestions. I think I was extremely stupid to try this at all whilst on my own, so I have put them back in kennels until Friday, when my son with be home to help me. I had to leave both, because apparently he won't go in there without Diva either!
> 
> I only just moved here on Friday, don't know anybody. One man tried to help and got bitten so I will not risk it again. I do think he tried to force him in though while I went inside for some treats, and I said he might snap if you tried to force him. So that's one neighbour fallen out with!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of your predicament, I've never heard anything like it before. I hope now that they are back at the kennels you can keep calm & make a plan of how to get him in on Friday with your son & maybe get some help from the behaviourist you spoke with? it must have been horrible trying to sort this out by yourself & not knowing anyone.
Do you think once he is in the house he will settle or will he try to bolt? Once you have unpacked, the scent of your stuff will be around, maybe keep him on a line once he is in just in case?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> So sorry to hear of your predicament, I've never heard anything like it before. I hope now that they are back at the kennels you can keep calm & make a plan of how to get him in on Friday with your son & maybe get some help from the behaviourist you spoke with? it must have been horrible trying to sort this out by yourself & not knowing anyone.
> Do you think once he is in the house he will settle or will he try to bolt? Once you have unpacked, the scent of your stuff will be around, maybe keep him on a line once he is in just in case?


I don't think he will try to bolt, but it is something to consider. What worries me is when I take them for a walk, we may start this all over again. He is worse than a spoilt toddler - at least you can pick those up!

He wouldn't get out of the car at the kennels either - one girl pulled and the boss lady got inside the car and pushed!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> May I just say how grateful I am for all the wonderful suggestions. I think I was extremely stupid to try this at all whilst on my own, so I have put them back in kennels until Friday, when my son with be home to help me. I had to leave both, because apparently he won't go in there without Diva either!
> 
> I only just moved here on Friday, don't know anybody. One man tried to help and got bitten so I will not risk it again. I do think he tried to force him in though while I went inside for some treats, and I said he might snap if you tried to force him. So that's one neighbour fallen out with!
> 
> ...


Do you think you and your son will be able to shift him?

If you are stuck for help, could you maybe try asking a local dog rescue if they could spare anyone to assist? it's a strange and slightly random request, but the workers/volunteers will be doggy people and someone might be willing to help.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think he will try to bolt, but it is something to consider. What worries me is when I take them for a walk, we may start this all over again. He is worse than a spoilt toddler - at least you can pick those up!
> 
> He wouldn't get out of the car at the kennels either - one girl pulled and the boss lady got inside the car and pushed!


When you actually manage to get him inside the house, it might be worth leaving him to settle for a week or so to reduce his stress levels.

Are you anywhere near the place you used to walk him? if poss, it might be worthwhile driving back there to take him out for a while.


----------



## egroeg (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he's safely in the kennels now. By the w/e his stress levels will be lowered.

Is there someone else, other than Ian who could help you collect the dogs? If Ian is inside the house and calls the dogs when you get there, maybe he'd rush in to see him? Just a thought.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I know that you probably have, but just in case you forgot in the midst of all this, did you tell the kennel staff that he had bitten when stressed when you weren't with him as he's probably still pretty stressed out? Just in case they try to move him when he's not keen again for any reason?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think he will try to bolt, but it is something to consider. What worries me is when I take them for a walk, we may start this all over again. He is worse than a spoilt toddler - at least you can pick those up!
> 
> He wouldn't get out of the car at the kennels either - one girl pulled and the boss lady got inside the car and pushed!


Sounds like it's all a bit much for him if he was the same at the kennels.
I know the difficult bit is getting him in the home but yes def make a plan for once in there & I think I would keep him in for a week & try & get him settled before venturing out x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Poor Ferdie.
> 
> Not much I can offer help wise, but if you need any help PM me, I'll leave PF open but will be getting on with stuff, but I'll check back when I can, I'm about 45mins away xx


You could bring Rogue to frighten him inside:001_tt2:



labradrk said:


> When you actually manage to get him inside the house, it might be worth leaving him to settle for a week or so to reduce his stress levels.
> 
> Are you anywhere near the place you used to walk him? if poss, it might be worthwhile driving back there to take him out for a while.


No, nowhere near.



egroeg said:


> Glad he's safely in the kennels now. By the w/e his stress levels will be lowered.
> 
> Is there someone else, other than Ian who could help you collect the dogs? If Ian is inside the house and calls the dogs when you get there, maybe he'd rush in to see him? Just a thought.


I can't think of anyone really. And I just realised I haven't eaten for two days! Too busy worrying about Ferdie.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> You could bring Rogue to frighten him inside:001_tt2:


Yeah, she's a gobby one


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

it must be strange for him if you say you put them in kennels whilst you moved..maybe that the problem ..he doesn't know thats his new house! 

I had to move house with a dog (Inca when she was about 5yrs)..as I couldn't afford kennels ..we just brought her to the house before actually moved in..brought some toys with us..some of her outside toys in garden..and made a few trips over with boxes..she saw me packing at one end and coming to new house with me, went to a nearby park so she'd have a place she recognised when we moved in then moved over. 

Does he have some favourite toys he can watch you put in a box and take into the house. I would try idea of taking him for drive down road and park a bit away and walk back..is there another way to the house? (come through a back gate into garden at other side or something) ..so he might think he's in a park..at least he's in your garden then..could put a tent or kennel up for him?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh bless him, and you!  is he crate trained? If so could you leave his crate somewhere where he will get out, and then into his crate? And then move him on his crate? Or maybe if he has missed your son get him to stand just inside the front door without greeting him first, excitement might take over? But whatever you do I hope you succeed, it must be an awful situation


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Seriously though, if you & your son are in need of help, I can get over there, so gimme a shout if needed. Busy Thursday early afternoon (school Fete Worse Than Death  ) until 3 & Friday morning (doggy playdate) though.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Seriously though, if you & your son are in need of help, I can get over there, so gimme a shout if needed. Busy Thursday early afternoon (school Fete Worse Than Death  ) until 3 & Friday morning (doggy playdate) though.


Probably won't be till Friday afternoon. Thanks for that, I might well take you up on it. You got that mobile phone yet?


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

What a horrible situation to be in, as if moving house isn't stressful enough. I hope being in kennels for a few days gives you all time to calm down a little.

I have to say that you already had a problem with Ferdie not walking on a lead and sitting and refusing to move - its a shame you didn't do something beforehand - it probably would have prevented this.
Hope the behaviourist can help.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Glad to hear you have him in the kennels for now. Hope you have managed to get yourself something to eat and a few zzzzzzzz's.*


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

wow just read this whole thread.. you must be so tired nm!!

Im glad hes back at kennels and can relax a bit whilst you get more settled and will have help in a few days.. try and get some rest and EAT!!

Me and hubby plan on our next dog being a newfie or bernard.. makes me wonder how i would cope with a 12 stone sitting protest!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> What a horrible situation to be in, as if moving house isn't stressful enough. I hope being in kennels for a few days gives you all time to calm down a little.
> 
> I have to say that you already had a problem with Ferdie not walking on a lead and sitting and refusing to move - its a shame you didn't do something beforehand - it probably would have prevented this.
> Hope the behaviourist can help.


Not really. I prefer to walk them off lead anyway and I don't get the chance to walk him on lead. He walked fine on lead when I had Joshua, one either side, and that was one of the things he doesn't like doing since I lost him. I doubt it would make any difference anyway, not related at all.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

catseyes said:


> wow just read this whole thread.. you must be so tired nm!!
> 
> Im glad hes back at kennels and can relax a bit whilst you get more settled and will have help in a few days.. try and get some rest and EAT!!
> 
> Me and hubby plan on our next dog being a newfie or bernard.. makes me wonder how i would cope with a 12 stone sitting protest!


I put in a thread a while back how I would adore a newfie or BMD because to me they are so gentle and sweet and clearly stunning, but after having a stubborn rough who weighed 25 kilos refuse to walk home after being scared by a dog and having to carry it, I don't think I could cope at all with a giant breed. It's their only minus to me.


----------



## RubysMummy (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm really glad you managed to get him in kennels for now. I really feel for you I do.

I used to live in the IP22 postcode area myself years ago, people around that area are really friendly (well they were 16 years ago which is when I moved as a child).


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

kat&molly said:


> What a horrible situation to be in, as if moving house isn't stressful enough. I hope being in kennels for a few days gives you all time to calm down a little.
> 
> I have to say that you already had a problem with *Ferdie not walking on a lead and sitting and refusing to move* - its a shame you didn't do something beforehand - it probably would have prevented this.
> Hope the behaviourist can help.





newfiesmum said:


> Not really. I prefer to walk them off lead anyway and I don't get the chance to walk him on lead. He walked fine on lead when I had Joshua, one either side, and that was one of the things he doesn't like doing since I lost him. I doubt it would make any difference anyway, *not related at all*.


Not being funny as I am sure this has been incredibly stressful for all concerned but how is him refusing to get out of the car and even when he did, planting himself on the floor and refusing to move, not related to you being unable to walk him on a lead and planting himself and refusing to move, and all this to the point where an innocent helper got bitten.

I understand you not wanting to walk him on a lead but then these emergencies happen, if you had a bit more control it might not have done. its a bit like muzzle training a dog for the times when they have to be treated to save them stressing out by having it shoved on them.


----------



## Sal1972 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have nothing useful to add I'm afraid, but I really hope you manage to get him in on Friday!! Make the most of the next couple of days to get yourself and your house sorted and catch up on food and sleep - maybe with you more relaxed and your stuff unpacked in the house, he might give it a go 

Sending you Good Luck Vibes!!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

How awful! 

Hopefully he will be better when you've made the house more inviting by covering the wooden floors. Is there a step up or anything in the doorway that might put him off? Any strange smells? He was clearly trying to tell you that there's something with the house he doesn't like, hopefully you can find out what it is and fix it for him. 

Good luck.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Is there not an area you could give him a walk on Friday near you new place when you pick him up then just try walking him to his new home?I know you would have to go back and fetch the car,I really can't think of a way to get a 12st dog out of a car if he doesn't want to the more people pull him the more scared he will get hence the snap.I am going to ring the rescue manager as she brought a St Bernard in a few weeks back and he refused to get out will ask how she did it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

At least you wont have to introduce yourself to the neighbours...
Im sure they all know you by now!!LOL


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi NewfiesMum - (Perhaps you could rent your big boy out to anyone trying to Slim - the physical and mental 'work-out' will work wonders)! 

Without going into loads of detail - Try the reverse concept first. For instance, when you open the back of the car, tell him (very firmly) to Stay where he is. Repeat it, and Repeat it. Then, give him your release word to jump out. (He is expecting you to WANT him to get out, NOT stay in. He is therefore already poised to not oblige)! However, you turned it around and ordered him to remain inside! Now we have him slightly befuddled. Next you are telling him very firmly - which he takes naughty delight in not co-operating. So he is befuddled, then hearing you repeatedly _ordering_ him to do something, that he thought you did not want him to do (hope you are still with me on this) . Therefore, he is wanting to be defiant, especially as you are _pretending_ to want him to Stay. Then all of a sudden you give uplifting permission to jump out - he will probably do so, before realising that you have foiled him.

Did I mention Sunglasses? Wear Sunglasses (good job it is not Winter) - Realise it sounds odd, but your dog like people can read your small facial expressions. He unfortunately knows you are feeling desperate and weak, but with total disregard, so don't let him see this in your eyes!

Trying to keep this short ..... When he is out of the car, make him Sit. It would be more normal that you attempted to walk him where you want him - he knows that! hmy: So befuddle time. Tell him to Sit, walk round him, even repeating the Sit (firmly) - go to the end of his lead. Then a short release, and then an IMMEDIATE Sit again!! 

Then next time he is Sitting, move into him, telling him to back off - like when you need him out of the way - shuffle into him, but away from the direction you actually want him to go. All the time telling him to back off firmly. Followed with a Sit.

Almost finally, from a Sit, give the Release Word, and move forward, BUT, immediately Call him back to you. Then Release again, and go forward .......
all the way indoors 

Hope explained ok, befuddle him, don't let him read you, plus quick fire orders and directions that he is not anticipating.

tailtickle x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Probably won't be till Friday afternoon. Thanks for that, I might well take you up on it. You got that mobile phone yet?


Yeah I have  no credit at the moment but I'll PM you it now


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh geez.... poor Ferdie, and poor you! I wish I could fly out and help, those giants can be hard to move when they don't want to!

I think you're right to just go back to the kennels and start over. That makes the most sense to me too. 

When you do try again, since the floors are different (wood), try putting down a throw rug or runner from the old house. The added traction and the familiar smell should help. 
I would keep his booking at the kennels and plan on failure  Hope for the best but plan for the worst so that you're not so stressed if he doesn't go in when you try next. 

Do it in baby, baby, baby steps. Don't ask him to go in the house, ask him to take one step towards the house. Let him take one step towards the house, massive praise, good boy, then reward him by letting him step away. It seems counter-intuitive, but it's imperative to gaining a long term solution. There certainly are ways you can force him in, but you'll just have the same problem and worse over and over and over. If instead you plan on several sessions with baby steps forward and most importantly letting it be Ferdie's idea to go in or not, you'll end up with a long term solution. 

The bonus is that this approach of working with the dog instead of forcing him is that it will bleed over in to other areas of 'stubbornness' and you may just find him balking less in general.

If the trainer you have found is a competent clicker trainer, you can do the whole process via clicker training (with or without a clicker). It is faster than you would think. I figure if they can get hyenas to offer their necks for blood draws via clicker training, getting a determined newfie in to a cool house shouldn't be too hard 
This is how I've managed to fit a 32inch dane in to a 26inch agility tunnel, or gotten dogs to walk over grated metal bridges with rushing water visible below. Force-free, low stress, so no worry of injury to dog or human, and a very clear system of communication so the dog knows what is going on.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

tailtickle said:


> Hi NewfiesMum - (Perhaps you could rent your big boy out to anyone trying to Slim - the physical and mental 'work-out' will work wonders)!
> 
> Without going into loads of detail - Try the reverse concept first. For instance, when you open the back of the car, tell him (very firmly) to Stay where he is. Repeat it, and Repeat it. Then, give him your release word to jump out. (He is expecting you to WANT him to get out, NOT stay in. He is therefore already poised to not oblige)! However, you turned it around and ordered him to remain inside! Now we have him slightly befuddled. Next you are telling him very firmly - which he takes naughty delight in not co-operating. So he is befuddled, then hearing you repeatedly _ordering_ him to do something, that he thought you did not want him to do (hope you are still with me on this) . Therefore, he is wanting to be defiant, especially as you are _pretending_ to want him to Stay. Then all of a sudden you give uplifting permission to jump out - he will probably do so, before realising that you have foiled him.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Since apparently I have little control over this dog, I don't suppose I can summon any particular commands. Perhaps there is a future reason I should stop him from entertaining all and sundry by howling as well. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, isn't it?

I would like to thank everybody who has given me genuine ideas on how to proceed, including you Tailtickle. I asked for advice and suggestions, not what I should have done.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If he wont go in the kennel without Diva either which I assume is strange then there is a good chance with two of you as suggested he may well follow Divas lead and walk with her and into the house.

So well worth trying when you can get hold of Ian I would have thought.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not read all the suggestions, but have you tried tempting him with some icecream, it'd work for me in this weather!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If he wont go in the kennel without Diva either which I assume is strange then there is a good chance with two of you as suggested he may well follow Divas lead and walk with her and into the house.
> 
> So well worth trying when you can get hold of Ian I would have thought.


Certainly is. I obviously need to be firmer with him. I remember when I couldn't get him in the car until we moved house then he had to go in so my attitude was different. So upsetting though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Certainly is. I obviously need to be firmer with him. I remember when I couldn't get him in the car until we moved house then he had to go in so my attitude was different. So upsetting though.


Trouble is his so blinking big probably weighs more then you do
Far from easy to shift the big lump if he doesn't want to budge.

It sounds though Divas a lot more confident and bomb proof, and its often the case an unsure one will follow a confident ones lead, so heres hoping.
What you could try as a double whammy as dogs don't often like to miss out especially if its something they normally find irresistible is give Diva yummy things, that may give him the extra incentive as well as following her if he thinks shes getting something and he isn't.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Well this not alot of help phoned and they used a catch pole to drag him out it took 3 of them.The point is Ferdie does'nt know he has moved he is just scared you know its your new home but he does'nt so thinks "I will stay in the car where I am safe" fingers crossed when Ian is there you will be able to get him in,if only we could explain to them


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Well this not alot of help phoned and they used a catch pole to drag him out it took 3 of them.The point is Ferdie does'nt know he has moved he is just scared you know its your new home but he does'nt so thinks "I will stay in the car where I am safe" fingers crossed when Ian is there you will be able to get him in,if only we could explain to them


If only. I'm sure once he knows how nice and cool it is with the fans on, he will be fine. When he was younger and wouldn't go in the car, once he knew he was going somewhere nice he went in ok.


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello NewfiesMum, Appreciate that you realise I had no intention to offend. 
Perhaps you could try your own version of the reverse concept, making him think you want and need him to do the opposite of what you actually do!

We learn from every dog we ever own.

Sit in the shade of your new garden with a bottle of something delicious and a STRAW! LOL 


tailtickle x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I forgot to add if you can get him shifting under his own steam rather then force its going to be better as forcing him may solve the problem immediately but you may have the same problem when you need to get him in next time.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe you can relax and get good nights sleep now he is safe in kennels : ) good luck for Friday : )


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

tailtickle said:


> Hello NewfiesMum, Appreciate that you realise I had no intention to offend.
> Perhaps you could try your own version of the reverse concept, making him think you want and need him to do the opposite of what you actually do!
> 
> We learn from every dog we ever own.
> ...


That's not a bad idea actually.

When I am mucking about with Alfie, or he is being cheeky, I will sometijmes tell him to do the opposite to what I want and if he is in that kind of a mood, will do what I actually want!! 

I hope you are having something nice to eat and relaxing for now NM!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I am no physcologist (probably can't even spell it correctly  ) but could Ferdie just be more perceptive of your own feelings. 

You miss Ian don't you and him moving out was a huge upheavel for you (fellow mum speaking here, mine went in February  ) you have now moved house to somewhere which wasn't your first choice - all very stressful so maybe he just didn't want to go into the house because he sensed you were stressed.

Lots of chilling for you and then fingers crossed all well for friday


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

What a very awkward situation for you!

Just wondering if you would be able to crate Ferdie at the kennels on Friday so that he travels to the new house in the crate, then with help lift him out still in the crate. Then either: 

If the house doorway is big enough to take a newfie-size crate manhandle him in in the crate (I realise it's not a simple undertaking given his size, probably confined space and all).

If the doorway's too narrow, place the crate so that when the door's opened he can only go into the house. Perhaps set up a bowl of his favourite food (would the kennels agree not to feed him for the previous 24 hours?).

At least you know he's safe and cool in the kennels, and you have a chance to get unpacked without canine help. Maybe invite the neighbours (even the bitten one) for a cuppa and cake and show them that you're an asset to the neighbourhood.

Whatever happens, all best wishes for Friday.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> That's not a bad idea actually.
> 
> When I am mucking about with Alfie, or he is being cheeky, I will sometijmes tell him to do the opposite to what I want and if he is in that kind of a mood, will do what I actually want!!
> 
> I hope you are having something nice to eat and relaxing for now NM!


Waiting for a Tesco finest macaroni cheese. No idea what that will be like



DoodlesRule said:


> I am no physcologist (probably can't even spell it correctly  ) but could Ferdie just be more perceptive of your own feelings.
> 
> You miss Ian don't you and him moving out was a huge upheavel for you (fellow mum speaking here, mine went in February  ) you have now moved house to somewhere which wasn't your first choice - all very stressful so maybe he just didn't want to go into the house because he sensed you were stressed.
> 
> Lots of chilling for you and then fingers crossed all well for friday


You could well be right. Dogs pick up on your feelings don't they?



spannels said:


> What a very awkward situation for you!
> 
> Just wondering if you would be able to crate Ferdie at the kennels on Friday so that he travels to the new house in the crate, then with help lift him out still in the crate. Then either:
> 
> ...


Ferdie has never been in a crate in his life. It would be something I would need to get from a zoo I should think. He most definitely would not go in one of those.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I've not much too add of any significance but I think he may have well given himself a fright because of the wooden floor, lots of dogs hate them as they can be very slippery. 

If the back door is inline with front door of your new place, maybe you can open it and any doors inbetween, that way he will be able to see he has an escape route through. He might then decide to make a dash for it. At least you would get him in the garden, which is much better than the car. You can then desensitise him to the new house from there. 

I think that when your son gets there you will feel much more confident and Ferdie will pick up on that. 

Much love and good luck.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> Defo *muzzle him* when you try and move him next time- last thing you need to add to your stress
> is a bad bite. Good luck with him at the weekend!


definitely - & i'd use a basket-muzzle, not a groomer's tube nor a temporary "gauze loop", 
where the dog's mouth is tied shut! In any heat at all, a stressed dog MUST pant, even if it's barely 
above freezing, they'll pant. :nonod: So sorry to see this, & i really hope U get it safely resolved -

also, that he grows accustomed to the new house ASAP!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> *Waiting for a Tesco finest macaroni cheese.* No idea what that will be like
> 
> You could well be right. Dogs pick up on your feelings don't they?
> 
> Ferdie has never been in a crate in his life. It would be something I would need to get from a zoo I should think. He most definitely would not go in one of those.


Oh dear not sure that will make you feel any better :sosp: judging by the lasagna I tried 

I agree with the comments to leave both of you a day or so to calm and relax, take it slow when you try again and it sounds like you will feel much better in yourself with your son there anyway and hopefully he will pick up on your increased confidence, if you felt anything like I do when moving you were pretty frazzled by the time you picked them up last night.

I do however stand by the comment that we should train for potential future scenarios though, it has nothing to do with hindsight and more to do with trying to prevent stressful situations for both us and the dog. EG I see no reason whatsoever why I can just walk Ginge in out of the way places forever, therefore I dont need to train her and get her used to real life, but that is not realistic, I do need to be able to handle all sorts of situations with her one way or another be it through management or training. Of course if I cant I can just pick her up, I would have thought with a 12 stone dog its even more important to be certain that you can move them about, safely, to prevent situations like this


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Not sure if this has been suggested already but how about blind folding him for that few minutes going into the house.

I used to blind fold my horse to box her and it worked every time.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Gosh what a dilemma- one I hadn't ever really considered anyone would have! Hopefully you will be able to relax for the few days he is away before having to face it again. I think there have been some good suggestions on this thread. 

But I have to say... 12 stone!! Is that normal for a newfie? I had no idea that any dog weighed that much. It is not terribly far off two of me!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> I do however stand by the comment that we should train for potential future scenarios though, it has nothing to do with hindsight and more to do with trying to prevent stressful situations for both us and the dog. EG I see no reason whatsoever why I can just walk Ginge in out of the way places forever, therefore I dont need to train her and get her used to real life, but that is not realistic, I do need to be able to handle all sorts of situations with her one way or another be it through management or training. Of course if I cant I can just pick her up, I would have thought with a 12 stone dog its even more important to be certain that you can move them about, safely, to prevent situations like this


I don't think that every owner does this. I saw earlier you said muzzle train for just in case situations and in a family of generations of dogs we have never entertained this, nor has anyone IRL who have dogs we know.

If you know your dog can be reactive, then yes muzzle train them, but otherwise I have never known it tbh.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> If the trainer you've found is a competent clicker trainer, you can do the whole process via clicker training
> (with or without a clicker). It's faster than you'd think. I figure if they can get hyenas to offer their necks
> for blood draws via clicker training, getting a determined Newfie in to a cool house shouldn't be too hard
> 
> ...


story time! 

i had to walk my just-purchased 12-YO mare from the auction, home - & i didn't know it, but she'd had a foal 
at side when she arrived at the auction, & was calling periodically - i thought she was just horse-lonesome, 
or possibly barn-sour.  I was wrong - but that's another topic.

Anyway, we came to a 2-lane stone bridge, *with a steel grate as the roadbed,* & a 20-ft wide, 
briskly-rushing, stony trout stream running under it. She got to the edge, & balked as solidly as the stone span;
NO WAY she was going near that, the water was visible & audible.

I was alone, i was bloody tired, & she was upset. What to do?

I circled her away from the bridge, walked her back in the shade off the road, ate a little from my bag,
let her graze while i did that, & then headed back to the bridge. I circled her clockwise, gave her a cracker, 
circled her widdershins & closer to the bridge, let her STAND there & walked alone onto the bridge, facing away, 
turned & came back to her, gave her a cracker & some scritchies, & walked onto the bridge with a brisk step,
not looking at her nor slowing, but as if i expected her to come along... & she did! She paused just once, set 
a hoof on the bridge, set down the second... & then carefully walked along behind me all the way.

When we reached the far side, i got her about 10-ft off the bridge before i stopped - her eyes were the size
of saucers, & looked at me as if i was God, :lol: . She followed me a LOT more willingly, after that - it really
did impress her, that we could walk on water! 

Maybe circling Ferdie would help? It does help skittish horses - i don't think it would hurt.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I know that you probably have, but just in case you forgot in the midst of all this, did you tell the kennel staff that he had bitten when stressed when you weren't with him as he's probably still pretty stressed out? Just in case they try to move him when he's not keen again for any reason?


This ^^^ is still niggling at me, just in case. I know how devastating it is when your dog bites when you had honestly thought he wouldn't which is why I'm being a bit repetitive - but hope that the kennel staff know all the same.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't think that every owner does this. I saw earlier you said muzzle train for just in case situations and in a family of generations of dogs we have never entertained this, nor has anyone IRL who have dogs we know.
> 
> If you know your dog can be reactive, then yes muzzle train them, but otherwise I have never known it tbh.


I didn't actually say every owner does this, nor did I say *I* muzzle train for 'just in case' , I said 'people' do, and are advised to by sensible people to do so, for very valid reasons so that, *for instance*, if god forbid a dog has to be rushed in to vets scared and stressed and panicking at least putting a muzzle on it wont be another stress to add to the list.

Other people muzzle train to prevent dogs from scavenging

eg Muzzles

I however do muzzle train because I know my dog is reactive :yesnod:. I also know how stressed my old dog got when he had to be muzzled at the vets and if I had had it suggested then I would have done so but it wasn't something that occurred to me. Its true we dont all know everything 

However it has been suggested in the past that Newfiesmum just might run into trouble if she cant manoeuvre Ferdie by any means other than luck given his tendency to be nervous about new situations and dislike of lead walking.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> If he won't go in the kennel without Diva, either [which I assume is strange, *for him*], then there's a good
> chance, with two of you, as suggested, he may well follow Diva's lead & walk with her... into the house.
> ...


What if... YOU lead Diva, & *Diva* is connected to Ferdie's collar with a harness? 
A seat-belt harness will work, but of course, U are clipping the leash from Ferdie to the *back* of it, 
not to the chest; U want to add leverage to Diva's natural walk.

Just a thought, but again, i've done this with horses, ponies, & other dogs - hitch their same-species to the 
scared one, doesn't have to be a bosom-buddy but not a stranger, & let the *same-species* do the hauling.

99 times of 100, the scared fella won't pull as hard on the same-species helper as they do, with me - 
it's nowhere near the same resistance. What do U think?...


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't think that every owner does this. I saw earlier you said muzzle train for just in case situations and in a family of generations of dogs we have never entertained this, nor has anyone IRL who have dogs we know.
> 
> If you know your dog can be reactive, then yes muzzle train them, but otherwise I have never known it tbh.


I think the point is that if you have a dog who refuses to walk on a lead, although you may get away with it for a while, the sh*t is going to hit the fan at some point. It is not a coincidence that a dog that has refuses to walk on a lead now puts the breaks on point blank about going somewhere new. This behaviour has worked for him consistently in the past so of course he is going to carry on. It isn't practical to have a 12 stone dog that refuses to budge, so I think GingerRogers point is perfectly valid.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't think that every owner does this. I saw earlier you said muzzle train for just in case situations and in a family of generations of dogs we have never entertained this, nor has anyone IRL who have dogs we know.
> 
> If you know your dog can be reactive, then yes muzzle train them, but otherwise I have never known it tbh.


I do, in case mine ever need muzzling quickly or get hurt and need muzzling for treatment. Think a lot of folk recommend it TBH. As it happens I am pleased I did now Kilo is muzzled in some circumstances. I'd recommend it, doesn't take long at saves some distress for dog and owner.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Oh dear not sure that will make you feel any better :sosp: judging by the lasagna I tried
> 
> I agree with the comments to leave both of you a day or so to calm and relax, take it slow when you try again and it sounds like you will feel much better in yourself with your son there anyway and hopefully he will pick up on your increased confidence, if you felt anything like I do when moving you were pretty frazzled by the time you picked them up last night.
> 
> I do however stand by the comment that we should train for potential future scenarios though, it has nothing to do with hindsight and more to do with trying to prevent stressful situations for both us and the dog. EG I see no reason whatsoever why I can just walk Ginge in out of the way places forever, therefore I dont need to train her and get her used to real life, but that is not realistic, I do need to be able to handle all sorts of situations with her one way or another be it through management or training. Of course if I cant I can just pick her up, I would have thought with a 12 stone dog its even more important to be certain that you can move them about, safely, to prevent situations like this


Ferdie usually goes into any place, albeit after a split second hesitation, so I wasn't quite expecting this. I am sure it was a combination of the wooden floor and of me being less confident trying to do on my own what Ian would normally be helping with.



mollymo said:


> Not sure if this has been suggested already but how about blind folding him for that few minutes going into the house.
> 
> I used to blind fold my horse to box her and it worked every time.


My daughter used to blindfold her horse to get her past the church. The church bells frightened her once and after that she wouldn't go past.



jenniferx said:


> Gosh what a dilemma- one I hadn't ever really considered anyone would have! Hopefully you will be able to relax for the few days he is away before having to face it again. I think there have been some good suggestions on this thread.
> 
> But I have to say... 12 stone!! Is that normal for a newfie? I had no idea that any dog weighed that much. It is not terribly far off two of me!


Actually that is fairly light for a newfie. They can be up to 15 stone and his breeder had one that came up to my chest.



Dogless said:


> This ^^^ is still niggling at me, just in case. I know how devastating it is when your dog bites when you had honestly thought he wouldn't which is why I'm being a bit repetitive - but hope that the kennel staff know all the same.


Sorry, so many questions to answer. I think I did mention it to them but they are more sensible in what they do anyway. I am quite sure this bloke did something other than just hold his lead, like I asked.



leashedForLife said:


> What if... YOU lead Diva, & *Diva* is connected to Ferdie's collar with a harness?
> A seat-belt harness will work, but of course, U are clipping the leash from Ferdie to the *back* of it,
> not to the chest; U want to add leverage to Diva's natural walk.
> 
> ...


It could work, and as the lady at the kennel said this morning, get him moving and don't let him stop because that is when the trouble starts!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Bagless vacuum. Diva went straight in no problem, but she is not happy with Ferdie outside.
> 
> The stupid vet also said that he can't get too hot with the tailgate open, which I know is a load of ********. Now I have hooked him to the car and left the tailgate open; the new neighbours seem to think it highly amusing.
> *
> Someone came along yesterday and tried to force him in when I wasn't looking and got bitten. Don't know what is going to happen there*.


They should have kept their damn hands off your dog. He feels unsettled and threatened, and some [email protected] tries to push him into the very situation that is making him anxious! Serves them right - but I hope it doesn't have repercussions for your boy.

It annoys me though that people feel it's alright to touch/handle/pick up (not Ferdie, obviously) other people's dogs without permission. It's like putting your hands on someone else's child - totally inappropriate!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lostbear said:


> They should have kept their damn hands off your dog. He feels unsettled and threatened, and some [email protected] tries to push him into the very situation that is making him anxious! Serves them right - but I hope it doesn't have repercussions for your boy.
> 
> It annoys me though that people feel it's alright to touch/handle/pick up (not Ferdie, obviously) other people's dogs without permission. It's like putting your hands on someone else's child - totally inappropriate!


With all due respect NM didn't see what happened as she was indoors at the time getting treats and she had asked him to hold the lead. Who knows what occurred?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

lostbear said:


> They should have kept their damn hands off your dog. He feels unsettled and threatened, and some [email protected] tries to push him into the very situation that is making him anxious! Serves them right - but I hope it doesn't have repercussions for your boy.
> 
> It annoys me though that people feel it's alright to touch/handle/pick up (not Ferdie, obviously) other people's dogs without permission. It's like putting your hands on someone else's child - totally inappropriate!


For goodness sakes, this man was kind enough to try and help and was bitten for his troubles. Give him a break.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> I didn't actually say every owner does this, nor did I say *I* muzzle train for 'just in case' , I said 'people' do, and are advised to by sensible people to do so, for very valid reasons so that, *for instance*, if god forbid a dog has to be rushed in to vets scared and stressed and panicking at least putting a muzzle on it wont be another stress to add to the list.
> 
> Other people muzzle train to prevent dogs from scavenging
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I wasn't using the you as in you personally, more if you, any random person, want to train a reactive dog, so no offence there.

Of course people do muzzle train to stop them scavenging, but then you would put it into practise, a just in case situation for a muzzle can seem extreme to some, me included.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

lostbear said:


> They should have kept their damn hands off your dog. He feels unsettled and threatened, and some [email protected] tries to push him into the very situation that is making him anxious! * Serves them right* - but I hope it doesn't have repercussions for your boy.
> 
> It annoys me though that people feel it's alright to touch/handle/pick up (not Ferdie, obviously) other people's dogs without permission. It's like putting your hands on someone else's child - totally inappropriate!


Someone who was trying to help, deserved to be bitten by a 12 stone dog?
Really?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I think the point is that if you have a dog who refuses to walk on a lead, although you may get away with it for a while, the sh*t is going to hit the fan at some point. It is not a coincidence that a dog that has refuses to walk on a lead now puts the breaks on point blank about going somewhere new. This behaviour has worked for him consistently in the past so of course he is going to carry on. It isn't practical to have a 12 stone dog that refuses to budge, so I think GingerRogers point is perfectly valid.


I don't want to cause an argument but I am sure Newfiesmum is feeling awful enough at the moment as it is and its not feasible to retrain this in 5 minutes so yes maybe address for the future but right now at this moment in time only constructive ideas are really of any use.

She is stuck in a new place on her own, without her son and without her dogs and no one to help so a little sensitivity does no harm.

NM I so wish I was close enough I would come and make you a home made macaroni cheese mine is fab if I may say so myself!! (sorry the tesco one is not very nice as I am sure you have found out by now, unless you were absolutely starving then you don't notice the same ). Would then help you unpack and get it looking like home


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lostbear said:


> They should have kept their damn hands off your dog. He feels unsettled and threatened, and some [email protected] tries to push him into the very situation that is making him anxious! Serves them right - but I hope it doesn't have repercussions for your boy.
> 
> It annoys me though that people feel it's alright to touch/handle/pick up (not Ferdie, obviously) other people's dogs without permission. It's like putting your hands on someone else's child - totally inappropriate!


I did ask him to hold his lead, but I know he wouldn't have bitten him for that. He understood that the dog was stressed and it wasn't anything aggressive, so that is good, just that his arm is infected and he is scared he might not be able to work. I hope a few anti biotics sort it out. Seems the whole neighbourhood is discussing me and my dog problems and I have only met him and next door!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> I don't want to cause an argument but I am sure Newfiesmum is feeling awful enough at the moment as it is and its not feasible to retrain this in 5 minutes so yes maybe address for the future but right now at this moment in time only constructive ideas are really of any use.
> 
> She is stuck in a new place on her own, without her son and without her dogs and no one to help so a little sensitivity does no harm.
> 
> NM I so wish I was close enough I would come and make you a home made macaroni cheese mine is fab if I may say so myself!! (sorry the tesco one is not very nice as I am sure you have found out by now, unless you were absolutely starving then you don't notice the same ). Would then help you unpack and get it looking like home


I think people have been incredibly gentle with NM I'm not sure if a new member describing this situation would have been tiptoed around in the same manner and the OP herself is rather to the point with her views and I'm sure she is able to respect the same in others.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> I don't want to cause an argument but I am sure Newfiesmum is feeling awful enough at the moment as it is and its not feasible to retrain this in 5 minutes so yes maybe address for the future but right now at this moment in time only constructive ideas are really of any use.
> 
> She is stuck in a new place on her own, without her son and without her dogs and no one to help so a little sensitivity does no harm.
> 
> NM I so wish I was close enough I would come and make you a home made macaroni cheese mine is fab if I may say so myself!! (sorry the tesco one is not very nice as I am sure you have found out by now, unless you were absolutely starving then you don't notice the same ). Would then help you unpack and get it looking like home


Well I can put you up if you insist! Actually, Ferdie does walk a little way on a lead, but it rather depends on where he is. If it is somewhere strange he will, but only till he sees somewhere he could get off the lead. What people forget is that he walked perfectly on a lead for years until he lost Joshua. That was only eighteen months ago, so he was already 12 stone by then. A bit difficult to teach especially when he was so upset.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

GingerRogers said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> I do, however, stand by the comment that *we should train for potential future scenarios*, though;
> it has nothing to do with hindsight, & more to do with trying to prevent stressful situations
> ...


Not trying to be a jacka$$, but this is why i tell ppl to train for *everything - * anything possible; if U live 
on 200-acres with the house smack-dab in the middle, & dog-proof fences all around, U should *still* teach Ur dog
to walk on a leash, potty on-leash, ride an elevator, get into a car [even if the horse-vet sees the dog at home],
walk a city sidewalk, PEE or STOOL on paved surfaces or gravel or beach-sand or _____ ... just do it!

If U move later, don't tell the new neighbor that Ur *intact-M Border-Collie* is off leash in a 300-unit apt-complex 
*"because he grew-up in Texas, on a ranch, & doesn't like leashes".* ut:
This isn't Texas - it's burban-VA, densely populated, he's 3-YO & intact, & there are dogs in every 4th-apt!
There's also a heavily-trafficked major road on each side of the complex, & no fences to keep dogs away - 
U really want him dead?

The new neighbor didn't get any sympathy from me; i'm afraid he got the rough side of my tongue.
 He was a 20-something military twit, who thought the rules didn't apply to him - or his dog.
In the 2-years he lived there, i never saw him pick-up after his BC, either. Win friends & influence ppl, eh?...

Anyhow, every dog should be habituated to a muzzle, allow themselves to be picked-up & handled ALL over,
walk on leash, potty on leash, etc - U should be able to move from that Texas ranch to a NYC studio, 
10-floors up, & have the dog be OK with that. U never know what's coming... :yesnod: So start early!

..._[gets down from soap-box, hands off the megaphone]_... "Where's me tea?"


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Not trying to be a jacka$$, but this is why i tell ppl to train for *everything - * anything possible; if U live
> on 200-acres with the house smack-dab in the middle, & dog-proof fences all around, U should *still* teach Ur dog
> to walk on a leash, potty on-leash, ride an elevator, get into a car [even if the horse-vet sees the dog at home],
> walk a city sidewalk, PEE or STOOL on paved surfaces or gravel or beach-sand or _____ ... just do it!
> ...


That's all very well, Terry, but does it last if not used? Ferdie was trained, with great effort I might add, to walk up an extra wide ramp into the car. He was afraid of the car and it was a real feat to get him to willingly walk up there. But then he started to jump in so I dispensed with the ramp as it was very heavy, and now he won't walk up one at all.

My point is, is there a point in training a dog to say, wear a muzzle, when by the time he actually needs one he will have forgotten it?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Blimey - you're a snappy bunch!

I had misunderstood NM's post. I thought that she had had to go indoors (maybe for a wee or something) and had had to leave him (secured) in the car with the back open, and that someone who had been observing the whole sorry sage ahd taken it upon himself to get the dog out of the car.

I'm not offended by Dogless' comment because s/he elaborated on the circumstances without being offensive, but some others went down my neck!

Settle down, dears - it's only a thread . . .


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Blimey - you're a snappy bunch!
> 
> I had misunderstood NM's post. I thought that she had had to go indoors (maybe for a wee or something) and had had to leave him (secured) in the car with the back open, and that someone who had been observing the whole sorry sage ahd taken it upon himself to get the dog out of the car.
> 
> ...


Could say the same thing...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't using the you as in you personally, more if you, any random person, want to train a reactive dog, so no offence there.
> 
> Of course people do muzzle train to stop them scavenging, but then you would put it into practise, a just in case situation for a muzzle can seem extreme to some, me included.


But that's the whole point. When you need to muzzle you often need to muzzle as soon as possible so don't have the luxury of time to put in on getting the dog accustomed to it. And just stick a muzzle on a dog and there's a good chance it will object to it. If a dog is already accustomed to a muzzle it saves a hell of a lot of hassle and stress for both you and the dog.

Spen is muzzle trained, just in case he ever does need to wear one. I can't see it happening but at least if it does it's not yet another scary experience on top of whatever is already going on.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> ex
> *
> 
> - U should be able to move from that Texas ranch to a NYC studio,
> ...


*

Fair enough, but how do you prepare a dog for the emotional reaction to moving?

It can be a huge shock for them, for whatever reason. We moved with two dogs, one was fine went in and carried on as normal, the other refused to come in from the garden or eat, they both had the very same life experiences too.*


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say NM that I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and EAT SOMETHING. Tomorrow is another day, and everything looks different after a decent night's kip.

I've still got my thinking cap on and if I think of anything new, I'll come back, but it's not to say I won't be thinking of you and Ferdie. I'm off to Hydro with Fletcher tomorrow so will ask her (she's a really excellent dog trainer too) and I'm going training with Flint tomorrow night, so will ask there for other suggestions....

What a dilemma. Poor poor Ferdie and you. Have a glass of something now and something to eat.... that is an order!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> That's all very well, Terry, but does it last if not used?


yes, it does - even if the dog is muzzled for the very first time at the vet's, years later, *at the least*
they've already had a happy introduction, & the owner can often get it on very quickly. Then the vet & staff 
can do what they need to, they don't get bitten, the dog is less stressed, & the exam / Tx goes faster.


newfiesmum said:


> My point is, is there a point in training a dog to say, wear a muzzle, when by the time he actually needs one
> he will have forgotten it?


It's a moot point for this instance, but yes, i'd start teaching him & Diva to put one on their own faces, ASAP.

i tell every puppy-buyer & adopter to introduce a box-muzzle & have one on hand, at home. :yesnod: 
Every breed, age, or size - they all have teeth.

if the dog steps on a sandspur, U can get the #[email protected]! thing off BEFORE the awns break & migrate, 
saving Urself a trip to the vet, & the dog a very painful removal. There are always unplanned things 
that we can use a muzzle for - & it's best to be prepared. A sting, bite, puncture, painful hot-spot - 
U can't treat it if the dog won't stand still & *let U*, & 42 teeth are a damn' good deterrent. 
 I err on the side of caution; belt *and* suspenders, & precondition a muzzle - buy one that fits.

I used a muzzle on my Akita in the car - if we had an accident, no one had to worry about an 80# dog 
trying to protect the vehicle or occupants - or herself. Saved a lot of worry.  She also knew that it meant 
a ride on the bus, a ride in a car, a therapy-visit to a hospital, etc... All good things.

She only needed a muzzle at the vet's *once* - for her euthanasia. And she wasn't upset by it, 
which helped me.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

NewfiesMum I had a Rough Collie who disliked shiny floors and wouldn't move ( its quite common to the breed apparently) What we used to do was lay out a track of sheets and rugs for him to walk across. Could you try that? I used to lay it out while he watched and then walk down it. A rug from your old house to start the track perhaps?

I would also suggest an essential oil such as lavender use it in the car before you leave the kennels and on the sheets and around the gate. Perhaps use it on the pavement by the house before you open the car. A strong scent like that might mask whatever he is smelling. Alternatively if you use a regular perfume use that.

I also think the blindfold is a great idea.

Good luck thinking of you for Friday

xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, what a pickle! Absolutely no advice to give but just wanted to wish you well in getting him in the house! I'm sure he'll be fine after a few days


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Newfie's Mum, good luck for Friday. I think we all wished we lived nearer to you so we could help. I see a man with a Newfie on my walks and sometimes he's been out with him for hours because the dog doesn't want to go home and get in the car so it's not just your doggy who's stubborn. Take care and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

wishing you all the best on friday very stressful for you and the dog 
good idea to pat mats down like a little road for him to walk into the house
now what you need to do is sit in the back garden eat and have a bottle of wine to relax well a few glasses maybe


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Fair enough, but how do you prepare a dog for the emotional reaction to moving?
> 
> It can be a huge shock for them, for whatever reason. We moved with two dogs, one was fine went in and carried on as normal, the other refused to come in from the garden or eat, they both had the very same life experiences too.


That sounds just like us, but how did you manage?



8tansox said:


> Just wanted to say NM that I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and EAT SOMETHING. Tomorrow is another day, and everything looks different after a decent night's kip.
> 
> I've still got my thinking cap on and if I think of anything new, I'll come back, but it's not to say I won't be thinking of you and Ferdie. I'm off to Hydro with Fletcher tomorrow so will ask her (she's a really excellent dog trainer too) and I'm going training with Flint tomorrow night, so will ask there for other suggestions....
> 
> What a dilemma. Poor poor Ferdie and you. Have a glass of something now and something to eat.... that is an order!


I don't drink alcohol but I have had a pot of tea.



Picklelily said:


> NewfiesMum I had a Rough Collie who disliked shiny floors and wouldn't move ( its quite common to the breed apparently) What we used to do was lay out a track of sheets and rugs for him to walk across. Could you try that? I used to lay it out while he watched and then walk down it. A rug from your old house to start the track perhaps?
> 
> I would also suggest an essential oil such as lavender use it in the car before you leave the kennels and on the sheets and around the gate. Perhaps use it on the pavement by the house before you open the car. A strong scent like that might mask whatever he is smelling. Alternatively if you use a regular perfume use that.
> 
> ...


My mum's rough collie would not walk across a hard floor. He stayed with me once and I took him round to a friends whose dog had his water bowel in the lino covered kitchen. Toward the end of the evening, her dog came into the lounge with his own plastic bowl full of water and plonked it down in front of the collie. Quite fascinating, he knew he was afraid of that floor.



shirleystarr said:


> wishing you all the best on friday very stressful for you and the dog
> good idea to pat mats down like a little road for him to walk into the house
> now what you need to do is sit in the back garden eat and have a bottle of wine to relax well a few glasses maybe


Don't drink alcohol, as above. If I ever thought of starting up the **** again though, it would be today!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hopefully with the reassurance of your son around he will feel better about the situation, maybe it was just a change too far for the last month or two. Also with your son there you can play around with different ideas. Like you just walking in with Diva and you son with Ferdie encase his picking up of your nerves, or you going in and talking excitedly with Diva and hopefully he might want to see what's so good. 


You never know he might just walk straight in on Friday :lol: I do hope so ! I hope the unpacking is going better, what a way to introduce yourself to the neighbours ay 

Tell Ferdie your going to do a name swap and his now Diva !


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Hopefully with the reassurance of your son around he will feel better about the situation, maybe it was just a change too far for the last month or two. Also with your son there you can play around with different ideas. Like you just walking in with Diva and you son with Ferdie encase his picking up of your nerves, or you going in and talking excitedly with Diva and hopefully he might want to see what's so good.
> 
> You never know he might just walk straight in on Friday :lol: I do hope so ! I hope the unpacking is going better, what a way to introduce yourself to the neighbours ay
> 
> Tell Ferdie your going to do a name swap and his now Diva !


Back in 1982 when we moved to a bungalow in the posh area of town, our little mongrel was an escape artist and there was no fence between us and next door. While waiting for the fence to go up, we tied him to the rabbit hutch with a piece of long washing line. He pulled a bit hard, the hutch split, the rabbit got out and took off across next door's garden and into the garden next door to that. Leo followed, complete with rabbit hutch! I know all about good introductions to the neighbours!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> That sounds just like us, but how did you manage?


Well we let him stay out in the garden of a day but he was carried in of an evening, but still he was the same. He was a picky eater anyway and had colitis so the stress made his tummy bad and he refused food so dropped some weight, the vet then prescribed some calming tablets, I think diazipam, steroids and vitamin injections. Hopefully your Ferdie won't be stressed for as long though, fingers crossed.

After the meds though, he settled right in.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> NewfiesMum I had a Rough Collie who disliked shiny floors and wouldn't move ( its quite common to the breed apparently) What we used to do was lay out a track of sheets and rugs for him to walk across. Could you try that? I used to lay it out while he watched and then walk down it. A rug from your old house to start the track perhaps?





newfiesmum said:


> My mum's rough collie would not walk across a hard floor. He stayed with me once and I took him round to a friends whose dog had his water bowel in the lino covered kitchen. Toward the end of the evening, her dog came into the lounge with his own plastic bowl full of water and plonked it down in front of the collie. Quite fascinating, he knew he was afraid of that floor.


Haha, every one we have had has hated slippery floors, Alfie included, even though they are used to them as pups when they get older they don't want to be on them. Alfie acts as though he is on ice at the vets.

All of mine and many, many I have read about on here and elsewhere are not fans of jumping into a car either!

Very cautious breed!!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I once had a similar - albeit less serious - situation with Dex.

We got locked out of home and it was Easter Sunday. The locksmith was going to be several hours so I took Dex to my aunt's to wait. She lives in a block of flats. Managed to get Dex into the building though he was wary of the new carpet. Managed to get him up a few stairs. Then he saw the shiny floor in the hall leading to my aunt's flat......

He would not move. Not for treats. Not for anything. Meanwhile the other residents of the block were fascinated by this big yellow Lab who had taken up position at the top of their stairs....

I ended up sitting with Dex at the top of the stairs for almost two hours. Then I needed the loo. I couldn't and wouldn't leave him alone, and didn't trust any of the well meaning neighbours to hold his lead. I was DESPERATE for the loo! So in the end I'm afraid I had to literally haul Dexter into my aunt's flat....

The slight irony being that once inside, he loved it - curled up in the living room and was very contented 

He's only 35kg though - I realise it's a completely different scenario with a Newfie!

One day you'll look back on all this and laugh NEWFIESMUM 



I really like the idea put forward by LEASHED FOR LIFE by the way - of attaching Ferdie to Diva and seeing if that helps?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I once had a similar - albeit less serious - situation with Dex.
> 
> We got locked out of home and it was Easter Sunday. The locksmith was going to be several hours
> so I took Dex to my aunt's to wait. She lives in a block of flats. Managed to get Dex into the building, though
> ...


:lol: Love it! :thumbup: Rep for the memory!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

In a bid to cheer up NEWFIESMUM, here is a pic I took of Dex the one and only time I thought it would be fun to take him to PAH. Inside of course were other dogs, rabbits, rows and rows of dog food....would Dex cross the mat and walk on that nasty shiny wooden floor...? Would he heck:



I had to leave him in the car with my Mum (it wasn't hot and the windows were open). Note how happy he now looks, sitting in the front of the car:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It is wrong to ask for a Dex picture thread? He's so lovely 

My gran's late dog decided to develop a phobia of piers at the wrong end of Southwold Pier. She was perfect walking up, just suddenly saw sea and calmly sat down and refused to move. It took 8 ice creams to get her to the land and well over an hour. I've never been back  She also decided that she didn't like the cliff railway at Lynmouth having gone down from Lynton. Guess who had to walk her back up the hill?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing to add but just wanted to wish you luck for Friday... x


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Could you maybe get someone to put a few items of your clothes on the ground a distance apart leading up to and into the house while you go to collect from kennels also maybe put bedding down that your dog uses ,every few steps put a really tasty treat down and a really nice one inside the door even a bowl of stew?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Bagless vacuum. Diva went straight in no problem, but she is not happy with Ferdie outside.
> 
> The stupid vet also said that he can't get too hot with the tailgate open, which I know is a load of ********. Now I have hooked him to the car and left the tailgate open; the new neighbours seem to think it highly amusing.
> 
> Someone came along yesterday and tried to force him in when I wasn't looking and got bitten. Don't know what is going to happen there.


I do hope this gets sorted soon and I am sorry to hear about Ferdie biting. I do think that maybe sedating and muzzling and getting some strong people to lift him into the house might be helpful. Sorry if this has already been said. But getting him into the house in one stressful haze may be better then the stress of him being put into kennels and for him to have to go through it all again.
And to Ev about preparing them for a move, a good thing to do, if you live near enough the new place, is too maybe walk them around the front door of the new house or up and down that street a few times and maybe click and treat whenever they react some what calmish to the new area. I have a dog who can have meltdowns at things he is supposedly used too and to new places, so lots of 'look at that' can help.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I once had a similar - albeit less serious - situation with Dex.
> 
> We got locked out of home and it was Easter Sunday. The locksmith was going to be several hours so I took Dex to my aunt's to wait. She lives in a block of flats. Managed to get Dex into the building though he was wary of the new carpet. Managed to get him up a few stairs. Then he saw the shiny floor in the hall leading to my aunt's flat......
> 
> ...


Possibly hysterically, from the safety of a padded room . . .


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you all the very best on Friday.

He may yet surprise you and just walk in.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

LurcherOwner said:


> The thing is though is that most dogs would walk past and settle fine. We had walked past our house many times as it was on the way to the park, he also walked into the hose fine, but it was the change in layout, the change on smells the boxes the whole situation that then caused the reaction.
> 
> A move across country or to another all together would rule out walking past the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> The thing is though is that most dogs would walk past and settle fine. We had walked past our house many times as it was on the way to the park, he also walked into the hose fine, but it was the change in layout, the change on smells the boxes the whole situation that then caused the reaction.
> 
> A move across country or to another all together would rule out walking past the house.
> 
> ...


I'm sure he is fine in the kennels, certainly cooler than anywhere else which is important. I, on the other hand, am worried sick about him. By sheer coincidence, his breeder lives not far from here but I would rather not involve them if I can help it.

I am planning on emptying some more boxes today and then going to get some rugs so that he doesn't have to walk across the wooden floor. I am afraid though that the damage has already been done.

We shall see.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I do hope that mine does not react like this when we move in August----- then again mine would do pretty much ANYTHING for a sausage, and is only 28ish kg's!!

Try not to worry about him being in kennels, it'll do you no good.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> I do hope that mine does not react like this when we move in August----- then again mine would do pretty much ANYTHING for a sausage, and is only 28ish kg's!!
> 
> Try not to worry about him being in kennels, it'll do you no good.


I am not worrying about him being in kennels, I am worrying about getting him in the house on the next attempt. I can't help thinking, what if he won't go in at all? Who can I get to foster him for six months? (an absolute last resort). I would be planning on the next move if I hadn't paid six months rent in advance and can't afford another six months.

That policewoman came back last night to see if I had managed to get him out of the car and into the house. That was really nice of her, I thought.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

By hook or by crook you'll get him in. Then the training will have to start so you can confidently take him out knowing he'll happily return!! I know you are desperate but you can not let your choice of house be influenced solely by your dog. There is every possibility he'd refuse to go into the next place too


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Now I am not for one minute telling granny how to suck eggs, but you must get this negative thought out of your head, right now! Ferdie WILL walk across this floor, he WILL come into the house, he WILL get used to it, he WILL like it. 

Repeat after me......c'mon, positive thinking, don't give up yet, he WILL do it. Take these few days to give yourself a talking to, change your views and you know where I am if you want to yell at me!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

8tansox said:


> Now I am not for one minute telling granny how to suck eggs, but you must get this negative thought out of your head, right now! Ferdie WILL walk across this floor, he WILL come into the house, he WILL get used to it, he WILL like it.
> 
> Repeat after me......c'mon, positive thinking, don't give up yet, he WILL do it. Take these few days to give yourself a talking to, change your views and you know where I am if you want to yell at me!


I know you are right, I know that in the past I have managed to get him to do things he objected to by being in the right frame of mind (getting into the car, not lying down on his back halfway home). It is just that I am so lost without my dogs and I can't help being scared I won't have him.

Non doggy people would never understand in a million years how someone cannot eat for worrying about the dog when he isn't even ill!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Stop the negative thoughts or he will pick up on them on Friday!

As well as your son would anyone at the kennels help?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Stop the negative thoughts or he will pick up on them on Friday!
> 
> As well as your son would anyone at the kennels help?


They would if it were not so far away. They simply don't have the time to do an hour each way. I will try to think positive - it is no good if I can't take him out in case he won't go back in, is it? I settled on this place because of the wonderful doggy walking places!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

He WILL get in the house. Please stop thinking otherwise, you have your son and I'm sure others will help get him in, once in he can begin to relax after a few days, lots of treats and get some plug in diffusers as they really do work if the dog has underlying fears, amazingly well.

Maybe contact the vets and they may have something to help him for a few days.

As long as he gets in, he will realise you and Diva are there and begin to relax. Ben was so ill, but he ended up loving the house.

Just tell yourself he will go in, otherwise if you are worried he will pick up on it and may refuse even more.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

This is probably going to sound and make you look a little crazy but I think you are probably on a roll  

Once you've bought your rugs for the shiny floor take them wit you then you go to the kennels and let Diva and Ferdie walk on then sniff them etc in place they are already happy walking. So you are giving them positive associations with the rugs and giving yourself a bit of a headstart


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> They would if it were not so far away. They simply don't have the time to do an hour each way. I will try to think positive - it is no good if I can't take him out in case he won't go back in, is it? I settled on this place because of the wonderful doggy walking places!


I don't know if this is any help, but when we had Billy who couldn't get down the stairs and we had something we had to go out to on one day we called the local dog sitters/walkers who offered different things and the first one agreed to helping lifting him down the stairs a few times in a day. Maybe a call to get help should you need in on Friday.

Also maybe a call to the local fire brigade to tell them the situation you had and should you need to call for help would some of them be able to help.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I don't know if this is any help, but when we had Billy who couldn't get down the stairs and we had something we had to go out to on one day we called the local dog sitters/walkers who offered different things and the first one agreed to helping lifting him down the stairs a few times in a day. Maybe a call to get help should you need in on Friday.
> 
> Also maybe a call to the local fire brigade to tell them the situation you had and should you need to call for help would some of them be able to help.


I thought about local dog sitters, actually. At least they will be doggie people if nothing else, and I was going to try to find one just in case I am out late or something. I have a friend where I used to live with a key, and she would come round and feed them if I was going to be late home. Nobody here.

I will see.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Could you maybe ask the kennels not to feed him on friday then a trail of treats/food into the house might just make him decide that nice things happen if he go towards /into the house?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep they are right you need to be positive about this, stop worrying and think about ways to tease him inside, I liked the idea about letting Diva lead him in, thats made sense, and a trail of familiar things, familiarising them with the things first as moonviolet said if they are new.

BUT most of all you have to be positive, have a zillion tricks up your sleeve and be prepared to be flexible in what you try, think out of the box a bit.

Believe me I know how much easier said than done that is. I am constantly being told to be more positive in my attitude towards ninja, to stop worrying and just go for it. I find that is absolutely impossible unless you do actually feel it, it doesn't matter how much you tell yourself something. But there is something that will give you the confidence I found it this week.

Also it might not be your cup of tea but this is a song I love to listen to when I need a kick up the bum and a bit of positivity  Esther Marrow - Walk Tall - YouTube

Plough on with the unpacking, that in itself will make you feel sooo much better as I am sure you know, if you can achieve that it will help in your quest to 'walk tall' good luck.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I thought about local dog sitters, actually. At least they will be doggie people if nothing else, and I was going to try to find one just in case I am out late or something. I have a friend where I used to live with a key, and she would come round and feed them if I was going to be late home. Nobody here.
> 
> I will see.


Anyone will do, if you have back up if needed, it may make you more confident.

I know when I phoned around she was saying she would take more money then her usual visit, but to us that was more then we needed, she was so tiny but she said she carries a ddb on her own in and out of a car, so was happy to just help lift him.

Have a think, but at least knowing you have lots of options may mean less stress then the other night!

Hope you are ok. x


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I really feel for you. It's horrible when one feels out of control. But I think you have to keep reminding yourself that you are The Boss  Ferdie may not *want* to go into your nice new home, but go in he will, one way or another!!!

I too think it might be an idea to appeal to the local fire brigade, many of whom will no doubt fall in love with your dogs if and when they see them


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I really feel for you. It's horrible when one feels out of control. But I think you have to keep reminding yourself that you are The Boss  Ferdie may not *want* to go into your nice new home, but go in he will, one way or another!!!
> 
> I too think it might be an idea to appeal to the local fire brigade, many of whom will no doubt fall in love with your dogs if and when they see them


It seems a real misuse of the Fire Brigade TBH if they have to involve their specialist animal folk - think they also need a vet when it comes to an extrication rather than an easy cat up a tree scenario. A pretty expensive use of the emergency services.

ETA: Sounds like an even more stressful scenario than all the others as well TBH. Muzzled, sedated, pulled from a car by strangers wearing strange clothing and equipment.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope that if you're planning on having others help you you're going to muzzle him so he can't bite anyone else for trying to help.

Hope you manage to get him inside.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope you can get something sorted on Friday and I think MV's idea of bringing in rugs that they can get used to in kennels is a great idea. Anything you can do to make him things more familiar for him will be really helpful.

The only other thing is that if you are going to bring in outside help on Friday (dog sitter or whoever) then you HAVE to muzzle him. He's already bitten one stranger (and you don't know the reason why as you weren't there) so it would be highly irresponsible not to. It puts both the person/people and also Ferdie at massive risk - 2 bites in a matter of days would be looked on very badly by the authorities.

Please don't try to involve the fire brigade - it isn't their place and it takes over stretched resources away from real emergencies.

ETA: Seem to have x-posted with a couple of people so I hope you don't feel like we're going on. It's just really, really important for Ferdie's safety.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> It seems a real misuse of the Fire Brigade TBH if they have to involve their specialist animal folk - think they also need a vet when it comes to an extrication rather than an easy cat up a tree scenario. A pretty expensive use of the emergency services.


I just want to say that in my much earlier post were I said about contacting local retained fire crews I did obviously mean via a non emergency number or by popping into the station in person to ask / see if a couple of volunteers could be rounded up for when they are NOT on duty.

I was in no means suggesting actually literally calling the fire brigade out


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You should look on it like I do the Mals when they're being stubborn. I think 'what a cheek, after all I do for you and you have the audacity to treat me like this!' That way of thinking gives me the right hump, they know it and will always respond to me being in a foul mood. They know when we mean business and being weak, uncertain and appealing gets us nowhere. 

My son said once 'you're too weak a person to have big dogs, a right pushover' and that bl**dy annoys me too, so I focus on those words to help make me determined, lol. 

You'll get him in and he'll do as he's told - just like your kids did eh?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> It seems a real misuse of the Fire Brigade TBH if they have to involve their specialist animal folk - think they also need a vet when it comes to an extrication rather than an easy cat up a tree scenario. A pretty expensive use of the emergency services.
> 
> ETA: Sounds like an even more stressful scenario than all the others as well TBH. Muzzled, sedated, pulled from a car by strangers wearing strange clothing and equipment.


Ok, let's be clear. I shall not be involving the fire brigade, as they have enough to do. We already have the police involved, who also have enough to do. Ferdie has never bitten anyone in his life before this bloke, so obviously he will not be biting anyone else. I do believe that Ian and I together can move him with the right attitude, and I have an offer of help from a pf member who I personally know, if necessary.

I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Ok, let's be clear. I shall not be involving the fire brigade, as they have enough to do. We already have the police involved, who also have enough to do. *Ferdie has never bitten anyone in his life before this bloke, so obviously he will not be biting anyone else.* I do believe that Ian and I together can move him with the right attitude, and I have an offer of help from a pf member who I personally know, if necessary.
> 
> I will let you all know how it goes.


I wasn't saying you were involving them, I was replying to another poster's suggestion that you did.

I don't understand the part in bold?


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Ok, let's be clear. I shall not be involving the fire brigade, as they have enough to do. We already have the police involved, who also have enough to do. * Ferdie has never bitten anyone in his life before this bloke, so obviously he will not be biting anyone else. * I do believe that Ian and I together can move him with the right attitude, and I have an offer of help from a pf member who I personally know, if necessary.
> 
> I will let you all know how it goes.


No - not obviously at all. All dogs can bite its just most of us don't know under what circumstance or how hard they will bite when pushed. I would be looking at this as a positive to help you manage your dog in the future. You know now that he will bite x hard under y circumstance and you can use that knowledge to keep him safe and making sure that next time he is in a highly stressful situation you can keep him safe.

Ignoring it will not help him or you and will put him at risk.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I hope it goes well. My dogs have never bitten, but both are still muzzled at the vets. I think when dogs are under stress it is just a precaution worth taking.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I wasn't saying you were involving them, I was replying to another poster's suggestion that you did.
> 
> I don't understand the part in bold?


I was just pointing out that it was totally unexpected and I am not likely to leave a stranger to risk getting bitten now that I know it has happened. I wasn't having a go at anyone.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I just want to say that in my much earlier post were I said about contacting local retained fire crews I did obviously mean via a non emergency number or by popping into the station in person to ask / see if a couple of volunteers could be rounded up for when they are NOT on duty.
> 
> I was in no means suggesting actually literally calling the fire brigade out


Yep me too, calling the local direct number and not 999.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sorry not read the whole thread hun, but is there a reason you cant muzzle him and have 3 people pick him up and literally carry him in? Once he's in he should be ok and then go in and out without too much issue? at least mine always have


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I was just pointing out that it was totally unexpected and I am not likely to leave a stranger to risk getting bitten now that I know it has happened. I wasn't having a go at anyone.


I see. I thought you meant he'd never bite again. Having seen Kilo (very unexpectedly) bite under stress - in a training situation thank goodness - I know how devastating it is. It took me ages to get my head around and compute that it had actually happened but I now know he will bite if pushed so is muzzled in a fair few circumstances. He has never tried to bite again (touch wood!!) but now I know I cannot risk it. I actually find that the muzzle gives me an awful lot more confidence and calm, maybe if you muzzle Ferdie for the move that would be one less source of fear and anxiety for you?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> sorry not read the whole thread hun, but is there a reason you cant muzzle him and have 3 people pick him up and literally carry him in? Once he's in he should be ok and then go in and out without too much issue? at least mine always have


I don't have three people to pick him up. Being as this is a completely new area, there is no one I can really ask. If it were my other house my next door neighbours would be round like a shot, but here I have to manage.

I am sure it will work itself out, it is just a worry that is all.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I was just pointing out that it was totally unexpected and I am not likely to leave a stranger to risk getting bitten now that I know it has happened. I wasn't having a go at anyone.


That's good, sorry that I misinterpreted it but I would still think of it as valuable information about how your dog thinks, feels and reacts - it can be really helpful for you. I think Dogless' suggestion of muzzling for your peace of mind is good too just in case you do need help - anything that can reduce your stress levels is good for Ferdie too as he won't be worried about you being worried.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree re the peace of mind muzzling, that is one of the things I have done this week to give me confidence that I alluded to in my earlier post

http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063058626-post16509.html

It is just one less thing to have to worry about and it does lift a huge weight.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I should have worded my post more clearly.

I didn't for a minute mean that NEWFIEMUM should dial 999 

I meant maybe it's possible to involve a few members of the fire brigade on a NON emergency basis, e.g. like the non emergency police line 101. 

Sorry - I should have worded my earlier post more clearly.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I should have worded my post more clearly.
> 
> I didn't for a minute mean that NEWFIEMUM should dial 999
> 
> ...


I got confused I think. Easily done :001_unsure:.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't have three people to pick him up. Being as this is a completely new area, there is no one I can really ask. If it were my other house my next door neighbours would be round like a shot, but here I have to manage.
> 
> I am sure it will work itself out, it is just a worry that is all.


I imagine if you were to, muzzle him the nice man who tried to help you before would attempt to help again............. Try not to be so defeatist am sure there are people who would help you whether you are new to the area or not. Have you had a chance to spot if any of the neighbours have dogs? If you knocked on my door- and i didnt know you I would still help.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I should have worded my post more clearly.
> 
> I didn't for a minute mean that NEWFIEMUM should dial 999
> 
> ...


I think that if she calls them on the 101 as you say, they can only say no or yes


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have just spent £94 on rugs to go over the floor, so keep your fingers crossed. I am glad I am not doing it today; it is way too hot.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been following this thread. Haven't any advice but I have all paws crossed for you and Ferdie. xx


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't have any advice for you, but hope you manage to get it sorted, must be stressful for you. The rugs sound like a good idea  x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Goodness I hope Ferdie appreciates those rugs, am sure he will. 

Poor boy must have been distraught with all that was going on yesterday, I'm not surprised he lost his cool tbh. 
When Flynn dislocated his new hip I muzzled him because three of us were lifting him into the car (even though I didn't know he'd dislocated) and I wouldn't chance a bite under those circumstances. It was one of those soft cloth muzzles so he could have nipped had he wanted and he'd never worn a muzzle before but I think wearing a head collar for walking may have been why he didn't mind. 
I've got muzzles for all of them just in case they're ever in an accident (God forbid) and have to be moved. 

If Ferdie has worn a head collar I bet he won't care about being muzzled. I just hope the rugs do the trick, hopefully you don't have lino/laminate flooring anywhere else in the house. Good luck for Friday and think 'he will' and he most likely will.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Goodness I hope Ferdie appreciates those rugs, am sure he will.
> 
> Poor boy must have been distraught with all that was going on yesterday, I'm not surprised he lost his cool tbh.
> When Flynn dislocated his new hip I muzzled him because three of us were lifting him into the car (even though I didn't know he'd dislocated) and I wouldn't chance a bite under those circumstances. It was one of those soft cloth muzzles so he could have nipped had he wanted and he'd never worn a muzzle before but I think wearing a head collar for walking may have been why he didn't mind.
> ...


The floor in the other room is marble would you believe? I don't think he will mind that so much as it is not slippery, but saying that he never got on to the wooden floor to find out if it was slippery or not. Right now, I am trying not to think about it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> The floor in the other room is marble [which] is not slippery, but saying that, he never [walked on]
> the wooden floor to *find out if it was slippery* or not.


Q - 
do they have anything similar to "tacky-paw" in the UK?

U put it on the dog's pads to help give them traction on lino & other slippery, glossy surfaces.
Show-folks use it.

Shaw's Paw Wax - Tacky Paw 50g


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Q -
> do they have anything similar to "tacky-paw" in the UK?
> 
> U put it on the dog's pads to help give them traction on lino & other slippery, glossy surfaces.
> ...


No idea. He is used to the tiles in the kitchen, so I think he will be ok with the marble. It is getting him past the wood that is my problem, I think. Last time I ever go for a house with no back entrance. Thank God I am only renting it.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

good luck for Friday hope the rugs work


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Q -
> do they have anything similar to "tacky-paw" in the UK?
> 
> U put it on the dog's pads to help give them traction on lino & other slippery, glossy surfaces.
> ...


We do Shaws paw wax protects paws and prevent slipping 50g | eBay and it looks cheaper than the States, that must be a first  Maybe it's because it's made in the Uk


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well I have just spent £94 on rugs to go over the floor, so keep your fingers crossed. I am glad I am not doing it today; it is way too hot.


They could well work are they non slip ones though? Believe it or not I had to buy some cheap latex backed runner type ones for Kobi, not for indoors but for the decking in winter when it iceys up and is really slippy, don't know what happened he was fine one minute and then just wouldn't walk on it to get to the garden to pee when it was icy. He did get better again once I got Nanuq as when he sees her just go across it he will follow her, or he did last winter, but I had the problem for a couple of years running

I must have the only sled dog is history that's afraid of ice:001_unsure:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I must have the only sled dog is history that's afraid of ice:001_unsure:


Aww, i'm sorry but that's so funny :lol: :lol: Poor Kobi :lol:  glad he's better with it now though... at least he doesn't have to worry about it at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Aww, i'm sorry but that's so funny :lol: :lol: Poor Kobi :lol:  glad he's better with it now though... at least he doesn't have to worry about it at the moment :thumbup:


Hes afraid of house flies too, wont come in when theres one in the house, and until his sure its dead. Either that or he goes upstairs and squeezes himself under the bed frame and hides under there.

What with poor Ferdie think the bigger they are the more of a wuss sometimes


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> It is getting him past the wood that is my problem, I think.


precisely - 
if it IS slippery, or it's not but he's scared & REACTS fearfully, the outcome is the same: he tightens up, 
his paws contract, his claws protrude, & he skids around like a hog on skates...  which doesn't help, 
in fact, it's a self-fulfilling prophecy; he *thought* it was slippery & frightening, & by DoG, it *is*!

i'm suggesting U put tacky-paw on his feet before he ever enters the house, so he has as much traction 
as possible, even if he tightens-up nervously [which i think he will], & his paws contract, as a result.

Or U could use a Calming-Cap - the mesh makes anything more than a few feet away fuzzy, which helps
reduce the glare / shine of the wooden floor, so he wouldn't notice it as much. A blindfold leaves him
unable to see; this just reduces the accuracy of his visual focus.

OTC calmatives can help: DAP pump-spray on his collar before he enters the car, another dose on a 
bandanna that can be slipped thru his tag-collar [rather than remove the collar to spray it, & replace it], 
rescue-Remedy liquid dripped on a treat, botanical lavender-water spritzed in the car's interior before U load, 
anything that helps him relax.

Ian at the house to receive him rather than at the kennel to ride home with him could be incentive;

no dinner the night before for an AM-pick-up, & his breakfast just inside the door on a rug?... especially
if the rug comes OUT over the doorsill, so he steps on it before he leaves the porch?

i think with Diva clipped to his collar, & Ian greeting him from the door, he'd cross the lawn - don't U?
And then his food would get him, hopefully, over the threshold.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> ...


All or nothing - i like this approach


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Donut76 said:


> All or nothing - i like this approach.


Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...

throw everything at 'em, & see what sticks! :lol:


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...
> 
> throw everything at 'em, & see what sticks! :lol:


gonna have to try this with Angel & leaving her - thinking ill go whole hog on the relaxing aids then all the treat balls toys food etc & basically either knock her out or give her so much choice she will knacker herself out just choosing HAHA - (jk btw)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried the paw wax for Kali when she was fat and kept falling over on the laminate, it made her worse - like Bambi on the frozen pond and I had to quickly wash it off. Losing 5kgs worked though, lol!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hes afraid of house flies too, wont come in when theres one in the house, and until his sure its dead. Either that or he goes upstairs and squeezes himself under the bed frame and hides under there.
> 
> What with poor Ferdie think the bigger they are the more of a wuss sometimes


oh now I definitely sympathise with him there! I am terrified of flies as well, always have been since I was a tot! I do all the silly flapping and screaming and running around if I hear the slightest sound of a 'bzzzzzz'  and it's made my mum and dads dog frightened of them as well, when I lived with them he used to sleep in my room and if a fly came buzzing in, he'd jump off the bed and run away out of the room  he really picked up on my fear, he's as bad as I am!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They could well work are they non slip ones though? Believe it or not I had to buy some cheap latex backed runner type ones for Kobi, not for indoors but for the decking in winter when it iceys up and is really slippy, don't know what happened he was fine one minute and then just wouldn't walk on it to get to the garden to pee when it was icy. He did get better again once I got Nanuq as when he sees her just go across it he will follow her, or he did last winter, but I had the problem for a couple of years running
> 
> I must have the only sled dog is history that's afraid of ice:001_unsure:


I don't blame him for that. I nearly went a**se over head on my daughter's decking one winter when I went round to see to the dogs. I ended up going home and getting dishwasher salt to put down. I hate decking.

I have backed doormats to go inside the front door, then a couple of larger rugs and some non slip stuff to back it with.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Hes afraid of house flies too, wont come in when theres one in the house, and until his sure its dead. Either that or he goes upstairs and squeezes himself under the bed frame and hides under there.
> 
> What with poor Ferdie think the bigger they are the more of a wuss sometimes


You are right there, he is a big wally. If another dog starts on him, he runs back to his mum. But he does gobble up the flies for me.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Past a lady walking a newfie this morning on my way to work so made me think of you 

Slightly different idea and no idea if its feasible - could you pay the kennels to bring both dogs back? 

Idea behind that is he is used to your car so its safer to him isn't it, whereas a vehicle he is not used to and without you in it he will be less likely to want to stay in it. Also, you and Ian are then both waiting at the house so that hopefully he is so pleased to see you both he simply jogs straight into the house!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Past a lady walking a newfie this morning on my way to work so made me think of you
> 
> Slightly different idea and no idea if its feasible - could you pay the kennels to bring both dogs back?
> 
> Idea behind that is he is used to your car so its safer to him isn't it, whereas a vehicle he is not used to and without you in it he will be less likely to want to stay in it. Also, you and Ian are then both waiting at the house so that hopefully he is so pleased to see you both he simply jogs straight into the house!


It would be a good idea if the kennels were nearer and if they were not so busy. Otherwise they would have come up to help, but really don't have the staff to spare.

I am hoping and praying that all goes well tomorrow and that the weather cools down. The heat cannot have helped the situation.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Right, I have read all but the last 2 pages!

I feel for you, I really do. In your situation I would be utterly lost- I can tuck mine under my armpit when she puts the breaks on and sits down!

My only suggestion which hasn't yet been suggested (unless it was on the last 2 pages ) is for when your son arrives.

I appreciate that he is 12st (Ferdie, not your son) so lifting him between the 2 of you might be tough- but a piggy back might be feasible. I'm not kidding.

If you really can't get him out of the car with bribery, PMA, a run up etc, etc. Then perhaps if your son sat in the car with him, turned his back on him and you encouraged him to put his paws on shoulders (I have a "shoulders" command for Betty for when I need to lift her and she is being difficult) then son shuffles backwards and grabs a load of Ferdie bum and stands (using knees!!! I don't want any backs to go!). Once he is standing, you could shuffle behind and help to support the rest of bum/legs/hanging dog. A bit like a Ferdie sandwich.

I know that might sound ludicrous, but if all else fails and there are only 2 of you it _might_ work.

Keep us posted and wishing you the very best of luck.
xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Past a lady walking a newfie this morning on my way to work so made me think of you


There was a tiny Newfie puppy at the vets the other day (the runt of the litter!!). He was so floofy and cuddly I nearly died from the cuteness of it all!LOL Looked like a cross between a teddy bear, a red panda and an ewok!!:001_wub:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> There was a tiny Newfie puppy at the vets the other day (the runt of the litter!!). He was so floofy and cuddly I nearly died from the cuteness of it all!LOL Looked like a cross between a teddy bear, a red panda and an ewok!!:001_wub:


Ferdie was the runt of the litter - now look at him!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I know it really isn't a laughing matter, but I can't get this image out of my mind:

On one side, NEWFIEMUM, her son, a few burly firefighters and a long line of kindly neighbours, and on the other Ferdie - a rope tied around Ferdie's waist, and a huge 'game' of Tug Of War with the humans trying to haul Ferdie into the house and Ferdie resisting and trying to haul the people back out again.

I can't help it, I can't stop picturing this! Sorry NEWFIEMUM, I wish I could draw, I'd do you a grand cartoon 

Really hope all goes well tomorrow for you, fingers crossed and paws crossed here!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't blame him for that. I nearly went a**se over head on my daughter's decking one winter when I went round to see to the dogs. I ended up going home and getting dishwasher salt to put down. I hate decking.
> 
> I have backed doormats to go inside the front door, then a couple of larger rugs and some non slip stuff to back it with.
> 
> You are right there, he is a big wally. If another dog starts on him, he runs back to his mum. But he does gobble up the flies for me.


Tis very true they are bad in winter, Ive done the same thing as you a few times in fact, I ended up taking OH to A&E one year, he slipped and went right over and was wearing glasses, and hit his head and the glasses cut his eye pretty deep needing stitches only a nick but deep. They glued it, I told the nurse if I had known I would have super glued it save the drive and sitting up their waiting

Seriously though he is a wuss but on this occasion he was probably being quite sensible.

Hope it all goes well with Ferdie tomorrow.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I'm so sorry, I know it really isn't a laughing matter, but I can't get this image out of my mind:
> 
> On one side, NEWFIEMUM, her son, a few burly firefighters and a long line of kindly neighbours, and on the other Ferdie - a rope tied around Ferdie's waist, and a huge 'game' of Tug Of War with the humans trying to haul Ferdie into the house and Ferdie resisting and trying to haul the people back out again.
> 
> ...


Just for that, you can come and help!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Just for that, you can come and help!


If I was remotely nearby, I would be there!

Firstly to try and offer some help, and also 'cause I love Newfies and would love to meet yours


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Will be keeping everything crossed that it goes well tomorrow .....


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

NM, I have everything crossed for you all tomorrow. 

But you won't need it, as you are going to be confident and assured and you are just going to act as though you are going home as you usually do and nothing much has changed!!

I hope this time tomorrow you will be snuggled with your lovely dogs!


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow, Newfie's Mum. We'll be thinking of you-maybe not much help but you have a lot of support on here xx


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Like emmaviolet says, you wont need our luck tomorrow as I just "know" you will get Ferdie in and you all will be reunited at home where you belong .....
so, I just wanted to say I will be thinking of you and geeing you all on


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck : ) come on Ferdie you can do it : )


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Positive vibes coming your way :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

All the best for you and the big fella tomorrow .


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hope your big boy gives you a big surprise tomorrow


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

It's Friday here so just wanted to wish you lots of luck and hope that the big lad just ambles into his new home and settles.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Best of luck.

I hope he breezes right on in, but if he doesn't, try not to panic. He will pick up on the vibe.


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Have u tried getting him out, wherever hel get out! and walking him til he tired then try to trick him in for a nice tea and cold water and loads of cuddles x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope it works out for you tomorrow! Been thinking of you all week with this!


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

hi newfiesmum , just read the whole thread!have square eyes now lol but you poor thing! hope you got some food and sleep! just wanted to say the best of luck tomorrow !!! fingers crossed for you


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi NM. Just got the day from hell tomorrow work wise but I'll try to pop in before I start and again around lunch time.....I hope I read that he's inside and had something to eat - and the same goes for you too!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow hope all does well and you get Ferdie settled.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow NM, I hope by the time I get on tomorrow afternoon he's in an settled in your new place!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed NM hope all goes well


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Good luck, newfiesmum. I haven't posted so far because I don't have anything further to contribute, but I do feel for you - must be so worrying.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Will be checking all day today! Got my fingers and toes crossed very tightly for you today, hope he just breezes out of the car and into the house, perhaps his few days away will have done him some good, i'm hoping he'll be so glad to be back that he'll hop out before he remembers the trauma of the new house!


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

No advice I'm afraid, but wanted to send you some good luck vibes


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Paws and fingers crossed that you crack it today.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hope all goes well for you today.*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Right, I'm back from Rogue's play date, PM me if you need me, hubby's taking the cat for a few hours but I'll be around & can drive out if I'm needed. Fingers crossed you don't, best of British luck! xx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Good luck NM, I haven't contributed because I haven't got anything useful to say. I hope you can get it sorted and hopefully laugh about it one day


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thought I'd check in and see how you are going? I have my fingers and toes crossed for you   

M


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Good luck NM, I haven't contributed because I haven't got anything useful to say. I hope you can get it sorted and hopefully laugh about it one day


We can laugh about all the furniture he ate, but I think I laughed at that at the time. I can also laugh about the traumas we had getting him in the car at one time, so you never know.

So, picked them up from the kennels at about 10.30, brought them up here hoping that the traffic jams would not last long. Diva went in, of course, Ferdie first refused to get out of the car. I had bought some beef strips in Tesco so encouraged him with those to the edge of the car, but when I put one on the pavement he didn't think it was worth it. Obviously over threshold so no point really. I decided then that I got him in the car eventually when he was younger because we were moving and it was too far to walk, so he had to go in no choice. Ian and I both pulled on the slip lead, then he sat down at the door, so we both pulled again. It is extremely hot and I did not want him sitting on the pavement in the heat again. It was a case of brute force and ignorance, which is not what I would have chosen had I only had the one dog so not bothered about having the door open, and I would not have played it that way had it not been so damned hot!

So, cut a long story short, he is in the house, though hasn't really moved from one spot. He doesn't like the wooden floor but isn't too bothered about the marble floor and he has been in the garden. We shall stay here now until tomorrow and see how he is when we come back from a dip in the river tomorrow. Sunday, we have plans for the seaside, so he will probably like that.

I am so grateful for all your wishes and especially to SS for her offer of help. I will let you all know how he goes.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Great news! What an awful week you must have had, they don't half put us through it sometimes!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Done NM - 

Glad he is safely in  

Im guessing your going to wait at least a few days before going for a wlak or do it while your son is there to help incase he plays up again. 

Hope you can have a relaxing afternoon with your family all together in your new house


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Yay I not commented on the thread as nothing constructive to say, but I am so so happy for you all that he is home and in his new home fantastic news xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank goodness he's in!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad that you got him in. Hoping that he will start to explore now and begin to get used to his new home.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> We can laugh about all the furniture he ate, but I think I laughed at that at the time. I can also laugh about the traumas we had getting him in the car at one time, so you never know.
> 
> So, picked them up from the kennels at about 10.30, brought them up here hoping that the traffic jams would not last long. Diva went in, of course, Ferdie first refused to get out of the car. I had bought some beef strips in Tesco so encouraged him with those to the edge of the car, but when I put one on the pavement he didn't think it was worth it. Obviously over threshold so no point really. I decided then that I got him in the car eventually when he was younger because we were moving and it was too far to walk, so he had to go in no choice. Ian and I both pulled on the slip lead, then he sat down at the door, so we both pulled again. It is extremely hot and I did not want him sitting on the pavement in the heat again. It was a case of brute force and ignorance, which is not what I would have chosen had I only had the one dog so not bothered about having the door open, and I would not have played it that way had it not been so damned hot!
> 
> ...


So glad to read that you've got him in :thumbsup: of course brute force probably isn't a great method, but at the end of the day it would be much more unhealthy to have to leave him in the car or on the pavement on a day like today. 
Hope things continue to go OK


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fabulous new! Bet thats a relief


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yaaaay!! I'm so pleased for you that he's in!

Lets hope he settles soon


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh thank goodness, well done you for your perseverance xx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad you've got him indoors. I have to say I'd leave off walking him for a few days to give him time to settle and realise this is home. Last thing you want is for it to happen all over again tomorrow.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Glad you've got him indoors. I have to say I'd leave off walking him for a few days to give him time to settle and realise this is home. Last thing you want is for it to happen all over again tomorrow.


Yes, but then again my son will be here all weekend, but he will go back Sunday evening and I want Ferdie to get used to going and coming while he is still here.

My daughter is coming up tomorrow with her spaniel to stay the night, so we can go to the coast on Sunday hopefully. And Ferdie is used to having Rascal come to stay, so another thing to call home.

The cat is resigned to the fact that she will have to put up with them if she wants to share my bed.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad to hear you got him in.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

So glad he is in now!!! Phew, what a relief. You are right to get him in with this heat, no matter how. At least now he can begin to adapt.

Have you got an adaptil plug in? They really are worth it IMO as they take away that sit still and worry in a dog.

I'd also leave it a few days to walk as he can realise this is where he is.

I'm really relieved for you, knew it would work today!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank gawd for that  At times brute force is the best option. Can you relax at last now?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

He's been out in the garden and had a wee, so that will make things a bit more homely. I feel guilty about Diva as Ferdie is getting all the attention and she is the one who is being good. Doesn't seem fair somehow!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd worry that if you do have to keep forcing him to come in it's going to make the problem worse and come Monday you'll be back at square one with him not wanting to come in and you unable to get him in by yourself


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, but then again my son will be here all weekend, but he will go back Sunday evening and I want Ferdie to get used to going and coming while he is still here.
> 
> My daughter is coming up tomorrow with her spaniel to stay the night, so we can go to the coast on Sunday hopefully. And Ferdie is used to having Rascal come to stay, so another thing to call home.
> 
> The cat is resigned to the fact that she will have to put up with them if she wants to share my bed.


I'd be tempted to practice as much as possible before they go - not when it's hot but later on in the evening. Lot's of extra special treats in the hallway? then build up to having treats with the door open, then having him step outside into the porch, then chill on the porch for a bit (on lead) with more special treats, etc. All done slowly or course provided he looks comfortable and willing.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Phew. Glad you managed to get him in, albeit through brute force, but still, he's in. (That's a work-out and a half for you I bet). Personally I think I'd just leave him alone to chill now, let him explore if he wants to, put his food in a different room if you can and see if he goes searching for it; even a few steps shows he's willing. 

It's the first step, it's a massive step, (or ten!) but he's done it with your help and your son's. So onwards and upwards, each little step is a massive one for him as you're no doubt aware, so take it easy, cut yourselves some slack and think about what you've both achieved today.

A massive well done.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

labradrk said:


> I'd be tempted to practice as much as possible before they go - not when it's hot but later on in the evening. Lot's of extra special treats in the hallway? then build up to having treats with the door open, then having him step outside into the porch, then chill on the porch for a bit (on lead) with more special treats, etc. All done slowly or course provided he looks comfortable and willing.


If I had a porch I wouldn't have a problem. The front door goes straight on to the pavement; not what I would have chosen, but by that time we were in a hurry. I shall be moving again in six months, and get something more sensible this time.



8tansox said:


> Phew. Glad you managed to get him in, albeit through brute force, but still, he's in. (That's a work-out and a half for you I bet). Personally I think I'd just leave him alone to chill now, let him explore if he wants to, put his food in a different room if you can and see if he goes searching for it; even a few steps shows he's willing.
> 
> It's the first step, it's a massive step, (or ten!) but he's done it with your help and your son's. So onwards and upwards, each little step is a massive one for him as you're no doubt aware, so take it easy, cut yourselves some slack and think about what you've both achieved today.
> 
> A massive well done.


I have been outside to lock the car and he made no attempt to follow me, so that is a good step. He is lying in front of the fan with Diva, both ignoring the expensive new beds that I bought them!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> If I had a porch I wouldn't have a problem. The front door goes straight on to the pavement; not what I would have chosen, but by that time we were in a hurry. I shall be moving again in six months, and get something more sensible this time.
> 
> I have been outside to lock the car and he made no attempt to follow me, so that is a good step. He is lying in front of the fan with Diva, both ig*noring the expensive new beds that I bought them!*


*
*

Grrrr. Typical!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay! So happy he's in and safe  what a relief it must be for you 

Normally I'd have said leave him a few days before taking him out - in case he won't go back in again - BUT if your son & daughter & her dog are with you for the weekend .... I'd practice lots too!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So glad he is in and safe


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Another one here who followed this but didn't have anything to add to all the advice you were given. Very pleased to hear he's now safely inside. Good luck with your plans for the weekend.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Well done for getting him in! Finger's crossed he's worked out that it's home and you don't have any more issues. You've just reminded me why I stick with bitches - small enough to hump around!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wilmer said:


> Well done for getting him in! Finger's crossed he's worked out that it's home and you don't have any more issues. You've just reminded me why I stick with bitches - small enough to hump around!


And so much more accommodating, if Diva is anything to go by.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

So glad he's in. 

While brute force is not the solution of choice, he now knows that you CAN get him in, so may give up on any future protest. (Well I hope so for your sake)

My advice now would be just to try to follow the same routine that you would have done at your old house. That way he may settle in easier.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Fabulous News!! sooo pleased hes home now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

great news well done for getting him in I would each night when its cooler take him out give a treat then take him back in lots of praise and another treat
Hope he settles in the new home quickly
now this is an order OK get into the garden when its cooler in the evenings chill out with the dogs and of course a bottle of wine:dita:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Great job so relieved for you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What they can put us through, my goodness! So glad he's in and all paws crossed that he forgets his funny prejudices very quickly.

Anyone who thinks "all animals are alike" or "they are just animals" should read this thread. Some animals have just as many idiosyncrasies as any human ever did.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lorilu said:


> What they can put us through, my goodness! So glad he's in and all paws crossed that he forgets his funny prejudices very quickly.
> 
> Anyone who thinks "all animals are alike" or "they are just animals" should read this thread. Some animals have just as many idiosyncrasies as any human ever did.


I am going to have to go and get him some more rugs tomorrow because he still won't walk on the wooden floor. I have got the bit beside the door covered up, and a big rug leading into the living room, but he won't go on that one. I think that is because he can still see the floor. Diva couldn't care less, so you would have thought he might just follow her lead, but no such luck.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I am going to have to go and get him some more rugs tomorrow because he still won't walk on the wooden floor. I have got the bit beside the door covered up, and a big rug leading into the living room, but he won't go on that one. I think that is because he can still see the floor. Diva couldn't care less, so you would have thought he might just follow her lead, but no such luck.


Bless him, what a little scamp!!!

I know ours have had a problem with floors and one rough collie I read about wouldn't walk on the new floor, they had a behaviourist in and she still wouldn't move from the front door!!

These dogs!!


----------



## Sal1972 (Mar 22, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I am going to have to go and get him some more rugs tomorrow because he still won't walk on the wooden floor. I have got the bit beside the door covered up, and a big rug leading into the living room, but he won't go on that one. I think that is because he can still see the floor. Diva couldn't care less, so you would have thought he might just follow her lead, but no such luck.


I don't suppose it's worth attaching him to Diva for a little while in the house, just to see if he'll be led around??


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sal1972 said:


> I don't suppose it's worth attaching him to Diva for a little while in the house, just to see if he'll be led around??


coupling foxhounds or coonhounds is a common practice, to get young green dogs some basic skills - 
i think this could work very well, a 4-ft lead from Diva's harness to his buckle-collar or even the CHEST 
of a harness on Ferdie, might be really, really helpful. :thumbsup: REP, Sal!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Yay So glad to hear he's in any which way you could, hopehe settles in his new home x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Really pleased for you, I hope that he gets more confident, if you get stuck when your son goes back, shout won't you? If I am around then happy to come over.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Would it not be cheaper and easier to just get the wooden floor carpeted?It can be done without ruining the floor underneath.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha ha, these boys are such big babies  that's what I love about them. I'm glad he's in and hope he will walk straight in the next time you take him for a walk. I expect now he knows it's home he'll be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When Ferdie puts the brakes on, he could almost stop a train! I think if I tried to attach them they could both go a**e over head, especially on this slippery floor.

I think I will just get him some more rugs. It is costing me a fortune, but at least he will be happy.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

polishrose said:


> Would it not be cheaper and easier to just get the wooden floor carpeted?It can be done without ruining the floor underneath.


I did think of that, especially as they have some room sized cord carpet in Carpetright for only £47. But one reason I was pleased not have any is because Diva still occasionally tiddles on it. It will be much easier if she does that on a rug.

We shall see.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Just logged on and got the good news NM. Well done you and your son for your strength of will. Well done Ferdie for plucking up the courage to see sense and well done Diva for being such a patient girl. 

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> When Ferdie puts the brakes on, he could almost stop a train! I think if I tried to attach them they could both go a**e over head, especially on this slippery floor.
> 
> I think I will just get him some more rugs. It is costing me a fortune, but at least he will be happy.


Do you have an ikea near you Newfiesmum? They do doormats for £1. I bought like 25 of them when my oldies struggled on the wooden floors. OK it doesn't look great to have a hodge podge around the house but it makes life easier and doesn't cost the earth!

BORRIS Door mat - IKEA


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay..:thumbup: Glad you got the big lad in. 

I hope he is wondering what all the fuss was about. Can you show him this post so that he knows how much attention he has attracted.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

well done you! im really happy for you


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Only just seen this, so glad you got him in, hope he gets used to the new house soon and that you have a nice calm weekend!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Bloody dogs!!!

Well done.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Do you have an ikea near you Newfiesmum? They do doormats for £1. I bought like 25 of them when my oldies struggled on the wooden floors. OK it doesn't look great to have a hodge podge around the house but it makes life easier and doesn't cost the earth!
> 
> BORRIS Door mat - IKEA


That is so annoying! There is no IKEA anywhere remotely near here.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great news : ) hope all goes well over weekend : )


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Ebay is your friend  we bought a couple of huge, room size rugs of off there - both within 30mins drive to collect - one was £25 the other £50 and both "as new" condition. If it's only for 6mos, have a look on there and the free ad sites, it's amazing what people will sell for hardly anything. Oh and easy to transport if you have a newfie carrier for a car...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

He tried it again when we got back from our walk just now. He practically dragged me out the door when we went, then when we came back he didn't want to get out. I have had to tug on the slip lead to get him to move; don't know what I shall do when Ian goes back.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

How long is Ian staying?your only there for 6months arent you so you have to crack it before ferdie moves again


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> That is so annoying! There is no IKEA anywhere remotely near here.


Delivery ??

Is it not time to admit that maybe there is an issue that needs some extra help. Maybe some training tips and tricks. You can't be choking the poor boy every time you go for a walk. Surely you need to prepare for the next move as well. Or am I the only person who thinks this way


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm no dog owner, but it seems to me that for now you have to concetrate on the problem in hand and get through it the best way you can.

Then in a few months you can start preparing for the next move.

Of course you will have chance to choose a more suitable place, hopefully with a side access and back door. That will give you 2 access options.

And perhaps you can use those rugs in the new place, because they will feel more like "home" to him, and smell right.

Also, I don't know what he's like with doorways in general, but perhaps between here nad the next move you can practicie going in and out of any house/door that you can manage in a low stress way. 

What you need is friendly neighbours and friends.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Delivery ??
> 
> Is it not time to admit that maybe there is an issue that needs some extra help. Maybe some training tips and tricks. You can't be choking the poor boy every time you go for a walk. Surely you need to prepare for the next move as well. Or am I the only person who thinks this way


He has gone into the last two houses without a problem.

That item is not for delivery. Who said anything about choking him? Chance would be a fine thing with a dog this size, three stone heavier than I am. The slip lead has a stop on it, so it will only go so far.

I am totally convinced that the issue that needs sorting is the wooden floor and with that end in mind, I have taken the advice of another member on this thread, and got myself some remnant of carpet. It was actually cheaper than three or four rugs, a lot cheaper, and covers most of the room. I am pleased to report that Ferdie for the very first time, went right into the lounge on this carpet. He was almost smiling!



Summersky said:


> I'm no dog owner, but it seems to me that for now you have to concetrate on the problem in hand and get through it the best way you can.
> 
> Then in a few months you can start preparing for the next move.
> 
> ...


The bungalow I was going to have was detached with a fenced in garden all the way round, and a gate across the drive. I could have just left him to it if he didn't like it, but without the wooden floor he would probably be fine. He always hesitates at doorways, but only for a split second.

I hope I have cracked it. Tomorrow the seaside, if it doesn't pee down with rain.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Bless his big cuddly heart-and a trip to the seaside sounds great-raining or not xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I am totally convinced that the issue that needs sorting is the wooden floor & with that end in mind,
> I've taken the advice of another member on this thread, and got myself some remnant of carpet. It was actually
> cheaper than three or four rugs, a lot cheaper, & covers most of the room.
> 
> ...


_Yay!_ :thumbup: _Hurrah!_ :thumbsup: 


newfiesmum said:


> ...without the wooden floor, he'd probably be fine. He always hesitates at doorways,
> but only for a split second.
> 
> I hope I've cracked it. Tomorrow the seaside, if it doesn't pee down with rain.


wonderful - i hope for a lovely day, & a happy trip. :001_smile:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> He has gone into the last two houses without a problem.
> 
> That item is not for delivery. Who said anything about choking him? Chance would be a fine thing with a dog this size, three stone heavier than I am. The slip lead has a stop on it, so it will only go so far.
> 
> ...


Sincerely really pleased and hope you have cracked this issue. 
Re training I am not really on about ferdies refusal to go in this house. More your inability to make him. That would seriously worry me with a dog his size. As has been said if a dog like ninja refuses to do something I just pick her up. 
I am not even gonna go there with the choking again. I have made my feelings known on slip leads/leads used under force before.

Really I do hope you have cracked it and have a lovely day out tomorrow. But more importantly a good return home.:thumbsup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

GingerRogers said:


> Really I do hope you've cracked it, & have a lovely day out tomorrow.
> But more importantly, a good return home. :thumbsup:


Definitely! :thumbsup: I'll light some incense, visualize happy outcomes, offer fruit to the Goddess 
of Wayward Dogs, & otherwise send spiritual support.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Sincerely really pleased and hope you have cracked this issue.
> Re training I am not really on about ferdies refusal to go in this house. More your inability to make him. That would seriously worry me with a dog his size. As has been said if a dog like ninja refuses to do something I just pick her up.
> I am not even gonna go there with the choking again. I have made my feelings known on slip leads/leads used under force before.
> 
> Really I do hope you have cracked it and have a lovely day out tomorrow. But more importantly a good return home.:thumbsup:


I don't suppose you have ever tried to "make" a stubborn dog this size do anything, or you would know it cannot be done. The slip lead, which is not something I would normally ever use, was bought for the sole purpose of preventing him from pulling out of his collar and getting himself injured on the road. And that is what it was used for. It has a stopper to prevent it going any tighter than necessary or I would not have been using it. I would certainly never use a choke chain.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pleased the big fella's not staged another sit down protest today :thumbsup: . Hope your neighbour that was bitten is OK too and the antibiotics are working for him. At least now things are calm you'll have a chance to go round and talk, maybe bottle in hand!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't suppose you have ever tried to "make" a stubborn dog this size do anything, or you would know it cannot be done. The slip lead, which is not something I would normally ever use, was bought for the sole purpose of preventing him from pulling out of his collar and getting himself injured on the road. And that is what it was used for. It has a stopper to prevent it going any tighter than necessary or I would not have been using it. I would certainly never use a choke chain.


NM , I sincerely hope you can sort this out with Ferdie, but dont understand why a wooden floor Ferdie hadnt even seen is being used as a reason for all of this.
You've had issues with him not walking on a lead for a long time, or he sits down and refuses to move. Is the floor to blame for the fact that the neighbour has been bitten as well. 

I really hope you get some help.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> NM , I sincerely hope you can sort this out with Ferdie, but dont understand why a wooden floor Ferdie hadnt even seen is being used as a reason for all of this.
> You've had issues with him not walking on a lead for a long time, or he sits down and refuses to move. Is the floor to blame for the fact that the neighbour has been bitten as well.
> 
> I really hope you get some help.


If a dog is frightened of something, he is not going to willingly participate. In a small dog, you may not even notice that he is afraid. Once he is over that fear, as he is now that he has a carpet, he is just as compliant as ever.

The neighbour was bitten because of the wooden floor because, despite my asking him to simply hold his lead, he tried to force him into the situation. If he doesn't want to walk on a lead, that is my own fault for not attending to the situation. The fact that he is quite happy now he has carpet should tell even you that it is the wooden floor he was afraid of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> If a dog is frightened of something, he is not going to willingly participate. In a small dog, you may not even notice that he is afraid. Once he is over that fear, as he is now that he has a carpet, he is just as compliant as ever.
> 
> The neighbour was bitten because of the wooden floor because, despite my asking him to simply hold his lead, he tried to force him into the situation. If he doesn't want to walk on a lead, that is my own fault for not attending to the situation. The fact that he is quite happy now he has carpet should tell even you that it is the wooden floor he was afraid of.


You cannot say 100% why Ferdie bit your neighbour if you were not present, and is the wooden flooring the reason ferdie was frightened that he would not leave the car? Before he had even been in the house?
Its good that you have gotten Ferdie in, even if it does mean using a slip lead. But it is down to you to get your very large dog used to a lead, as you may need it on walks, can you control ferdie not to go up to other dogs? If a fight were to occur or you needed to restrain ferdie could you?
And I don't mean to be a cow, but if a newbie had posted this thread, they would have been absolutley ripped to pieces.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

To my mind Ferdie was just totally scared he had been in kennels brought to a new house and the floor did'nt help (mine played up when we had wooden floors put in)the final straw for him was some strange man he did'nt know shuving him he could hardly turn round and say leave me alone, so he snapped which would be the normal reaction from alot of dogs,its not as if he goes round taking lumps out of everyone he meets.Glad he is settled now he has a lump of carpet:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

suewhite said:


> To my mind Ferdie was just totally scared he had been in kennels brought to a new house and the floor did'nt help (mine played up when we had wooden floors put in)the final straw for him was some strange man he did'nt know shuving him he could hardly turn round and say leave me alone, so he snapped which would be the normal reaction from alot of dogs,its not as if he goes round taking lumps out of everyone he meets.Glad he is settled now he has a lump of carpet:thumbsup:


Again, not trying to be a cow here, but no-one saw the bite apart from the man, we have no way of knowing what happened. The stress of the situation could have led to a bite just by an attempt at stroking.
I don't understand why it's not such a big ideal that he has bitten? 
Is your neighbour ok? Have you spoken to him since? Hope this doesn't cause a problem between you, as neighbours can be invaluable sometimes.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LurcherOwner said:


> You cannot say 100% why Ferdie bit your neighbour if you were not present, and is the wooden flooring the reason ferdie was frightened that he would not leave the car? Before he had even been in the house?
> Its good that you have gotten Ferdie in, even if it does mean using a slip lead. But it is down to you to get your very large dog used to a lead, as you may need it on walks, can you control ferdie not to go up to other dogs? If a fight were to occur or you needed to restrain ferdie could you?
> And I don't mean to be a cow, but if a newbie had posted this thread, they would have been absolutley ripped to pieces.


That would rather depend on their level of experience and how much of that experience they chose to reveal, before launching into the saga. When we arrived, he got out of the car same as normal. Diva went into the house, he stopped and sat down. So yes, it was the wooden floor. After taking a long time trying to coax him over towels, which I did at one point, when I got up to close the door, he back out again. I was unprepared for this, and that is my own fault. I was terrified he was going to slip out of his collar and get into the traffic, so I let him have his way which was to return to the car.

I can certainly put a lead on him and hold on to him if necessary. I can take him a short distance on a lead, if it is needed to move him away from another dog. It is just going for a walk on a lead he does not like, he will sit down half way round and if the place is familiar, he will sit down as soon as he realises he has a lead on. It is never necessary to walk a long distance with him on a lead, though I suppose it might be one day. You could be right.

I do know that Ferdie would not have bitten anyone for simply holding his lead. I also know that the man asked me if he was likely to snap and I told him that he might if he was forced into a situation. No, I wasn't there so I don't know, but like everyone else I know my dog.



suewhite said:


> To my mind Ferdie was just totally scared he had been in kennels brought to a new house and the floor did'nt help (mine played up when we had wooden floors put in)the final straw for him was some strange man he did'nt know shuving him he could hardly turn round and say leave me alone, so he snapped which would be the normal reaction from alot of dogs,its not as if he goes round taking lumps out of everyone he meets.Glad he is settled now he has a lump of carpet:thumbsup:


Thank you, Sue. The entire incident was completely my fault for expecting too much of him. After all, he is a big mummy's boy and had never been in kennels. But you know what happens when you have a lot to think about, and it doesn't always occur to you that one will react the same as the other.

The carpet does not look very nice, but he is happy which is all I really care about. I shall be houseproud when I don't have the dogs any more.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

The first thing I thought was this vid by kiko pup 
Dog Training Tutorial: Training your dog to get over his fears - YouTube

then I thought about breaking down the problem. Have you tried using a big duvet or blanket to break down what is the car/path and what is the pavement/entrance to the house? 
covering the cross over points so the transition is merged. 
Another thing I thought of might work mainly with frightened scent hound but I scatter very high value/scent treats in the area around so the priority then becomes finding the next treat which breaks down thoughts about what is inside/outside and the dog just sees a sea of small nibbles and wonders where the next ones are. This can take a long time but it did work for getting E near horses.

The running thing defiantly has worked a few times with mine. An intense/prolonged training of up/down on something safe like the sofa so that he jumps out the car without a second thought? So it becomes second nature to follow the command bit like auto pilot.

My friend had this issue and similar issues with a pup and she used toys and play to break down the fear as a training exercise using the surface as an invitation to play so over time it becomes a positive sensation. 
Very best of luck so sorry you have had to go through all this on top of a move x


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't suppose you have ever tried to "make" a stubborn dog this size do anything, *or you would know it cannot be done. *


Uh oh big sigh, why isn't their a smiley for big sighs?

That is precisely my point, a point which you seem determined not to see, but perhaps I am not being clear enough in an attempt to seem less critical. With a dog prone to bouts of stubbornness and one that is that size, I would have thought training and developing a mutual understanding through that is absolutely imperative , to know that your dog will do things that you ask because it wishes to comply with you. It absolutely can be done 'if' the owner is willing as well 



newfiesmum said:


> I don't suppose you have ever tried to "make" a stubborn dog this size do anything, or you would know it cannot be done. The slip lead, which is not something I would normally ever use, was bought for the sole purpose of preventing him from pulling out of his collar and getting himself injured on the road. And that is what it was used for. It has a stopper to prevent it going any tighter than necessary or I would not have been using it. I would certainly never use a choke chain.


Any lead used to forcefully pull any dog let alone one of Ferdies size will have exerted enormous pressure on some very sensitive parts of the dogs neck, stopper or no!

I haven't personally tried to get a a stubborn 12 stone dog to comply no, I have never owned one and I dont think its my place to train other peoples pets, that is their job.

I do know some pretty hefty dogs though so I have an idea of their strength and in particular thinking of a giant schnauzer who some friends looked after recently, she came out with us and was particularly belligerent, comparing her to the same friends wolfhound I would say she was heftier than the hound by a good stone so at least 10 stone if not more and if she didn't want to move, you are quite right, there wasn't much you could do about it. Which was a good demo of how critical it is to a have the correct training in place, the schnauzers owner are very similar to you, they drive to walks and let her out for a run as they cant handle her otherwise, so she is pretty badly behaved when asked to do any thing else.

As for the poor man who was trying to help, you admit you were not outside so you have no idea what he tired to do or whether it warranted a bite or not, personally I dont think attempting to co-erce a dog into a house it is refusing to go in for no good reason doesn't, and frankly I cant believe how you just glossed over the fact that your dog has bitten a man to the extent that he needs hospital treatment, fault or no, that is NOT a good thing. 

And finally  I most certainly can notice fear in my 'small' dog, reason, because I have made it my business to understand her, I see no reason why size has anything to do with being able to read your dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

You cannot say whether the bite was aggressive or not, or what caused it because you were not there, you get that, I get that, I will leave the subject alone, any more assumptions on it and I shall bring out the CAPSLOCK. 

Have you tried clicker training with ferdie? How is Diva dealing with this all?
How about you lead Ferdie to his brekkiebowl on-lead? Might bring some positive associations with it? 
Or when he sit and protests on-lead (providing it is a safe place to do so?) how long have you previously waited it out for? 
Have you seen any trainers or behaviourists for these things?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

To those going on about Ferdie not moving on walks, this isn't the first or even second newfie I've heard that does this and refuses to move any more until they are ready. I'm sure the most fantastic trainers out there may not have this problem, but very few of us here are world class trainers who can solve these problems easily.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> To those going on about Ferdie not moving on walks, this isn't the first or even second newfie I've heard that does this and refuses to move any more until they are ready. I'm sure the most fantastic trainers out there may not have this problem, but very few of us here are *world class trainers who can solve these problems easily.*


*

Trouble is there is some who just think they are.:eek6:*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> To those going on about Ferdie not moving on walks, this isn't the first or even second newfie I've heard that does this and refuses to move any more until they are ready. I'm sure the most fantastic trainers out there may not have this problem, but very few of us here are world class trainers who can solve these problems easily.


Strange you should say that I met one in Pets at Home who was on a sit in next to the dog treats:laugh:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

LurcherOwner said:


> A new breed trait is it? perhaps if it is, the breed is not suited to the average owners?


Don't really see where you're coming from to be honest.

All dogs have traits, so should we say none are suited for average owners? Are you saying dogs should only be owned by 'world class trainers'?  Lurchers kill other animals as a breed trait, doesn't sound like average owners should have them. When you compare that to sitting down and not moving it sounds a bit of a smaller problem than killing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> Don't really see where you're coming from to be honest.
> 
> All dogs have traits, so should we say none are suited for average owners? Are you saying dogs should only be owned by 'world class trainers'?  Lurchers kill other animals as a breed trait, doesn't sound like average owners should have them. When you compare that to sitting down and not moving it sounds a bit of a smaller problem than killing.


That was the way you made it sound yep. That newfies were somehow special with their sitting and not moving thing.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, what an epic read and my goodness, I can imagine how stressful it must have been for you.

Harvey point blank refuses to get in the bath now, so yep, I totally can understand all the different emotions and determination that you both felt.....and he's a mere 7.5 stone!

Thank goodness he's indoors now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> To those going on about Ferdie not moving on walks, this isn't the first or even second newfie I've heard that does this and refuses to move any more until they are ready. I'm sure the most fantastic trainers out there may not have this problem, but very few of us here are world class trainers who can solve these problems easily.





suewhite said:


> Strange you should say that I met one in Pets at Home who was on a sit in next to the dog treats:laugh:


Problem is with a dog that size and weight, once they have done it for whatever reason and found out how effective it is to use their weight and root themselves, then they tend to use it again. Same goes for most behaviours what works in a situation gets repeated. So I can see how and why it becomes a problem in a dog that weighs more then most people.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Uh oh big sigh, why isn't their a smiley for big sighs?
> 
> That is precisely my point, a point which you seem determined not to see, but perhaps I am not being clear enough in an attempt to seem less critical. With a dog prone to bouts of stubbornness and one that is that size, I would have thought training and developing a mutual understanding through that is absolutely imperative , to know that your dog will do things that you ask because it wishes to comply with you. It absolutely can be done 'if' the owner is willing as well
> 
> ...


I am trying SO MUCH not to be rude!! please believe me!.... BUT please just come back with your comments when you have


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Harvey point blank refuses to get in the bath now, so yep, I totally can understand
> all the different emotions & determination... & Harvey's a mere 7.5 stone!


Practice with a dry tub, & a nonslip mat.
Use a clicker [even a ballpoint pen that clicks will do] - click for LOOK at the tub, 
take ONE STEP toward the tub, TOUCH the tub [nose, paw, whatever]... until he steps into it.
:thumbsup:

Short sessions, tiny steps, raise criterion as he gets closer to the tub [1st] & then the goal behavior - 
even sticking his neck over the side to take a treat is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

there is stubborn and there is stubborn... My griffs are stubborn and have a streak of no... not doing it but basset hounds... wow... different kettle of fish. I am just glad they aren't 12 stone because coaxing and treats are useless in this weather when queen sulky bum has found a cool spot under a bridge mid walk or has decided that she is leaving the house with you and proceeds to stick her whole face in the door. Pushing in any direction is useless. Its like a bag of potatoes even pushing behind her she would rather fall on her face than move her front legs. 
So many dogs have traits/characters to different extremes. 
Breeds that are breed for hundreds of years to put their heads down and do a job regardless of the conditions until it is finished so some are wired differently to dogs breed to follow and rely on owners directions. 
Bet Ferdie wouldn't give up if he was trying to pull newfies mum out if she was drowning  got to love them warts and all.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Howl said:


> ... Pushing in any direction is useless. Its like a bag of potatoes even pushing behind her she would rather fall on her face than move her front legs. ... got to love them warts and all.


This did make me laugh - Angel is a bit like this BUT at a little over 10Kg she is still "easy" to pick up if push & shove dont work lol


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Howl said:


> there is stubborn and there is stubborn... My griffs are stubborn and have a streak of no... not doing it but basset hounds... wow... different kettle of fish. I am just glad they aren't 12 stone because coaxing and treats are useless in this weather when queen sulky bum has found a cool spot under a bridge mid walk or has decided that she is leaving the house with you and proceeds to stick her whole face in the door. Pushing in any direction is useless. Its like a bag of potatoes even pushing behind her she would rather fall on her face than move her front legs.
> So many dogs have traits/characters to different extremes.
> Breeds that are breed for hundreds of years to put their heads down and do a job regardless of the conditions until it is finished so some are wired differently to dogs breed to follow and rely on owners directions.
> Bet Ferdie wouldn't give up if he was trying to pull newfies mum out if she was drowning  got to love them warts and all.


Just LOVE!! your take on the "stubborn" side of our beautiful dogs .... I have never experienced this side of this"extreme" up to now all my previous dogs have been "biddable"...until now!..I have what is labelled as a stubborn breed, and oh boy can she be can be a madam! and this is so very new to me!...but she is only 8kg, and I would never ever say to someone who has this in a dog who is SO big....that THEY are not "controlling/training the dog properly!!! "Its SO wrong!! hence, until you have LIVED with this! you have no right to comment!! .....until a person has walked in their shoes NO comments should be spoken of in a derogatory fashion....just my take on it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Howl said:


> there is stubborn and there is stubborn... My griffs are stubborn and have a streak of no... not doing it but basset hounds... wow... different kettle of fish. I am just glad they aren't 12 stone because coaxing and treats are useless in this weather when queen sulky bum has found a cool spot under a bridge mid walk or has decided that she is leaving the house with you and proceeds to stick her whole face in the door. Pushing in any direction is useless. Its like a bag of potatoes even pushing behind her she would rather fall on her face than move her front legs.
> So many dogs have traits/characters to different extremes.
> *Breeds that are breed for hundreds of years to put their heads down and do a job regardless of the conditions until it is finished so some are wired differently to dogs breed to follow and rely on owners directions.
> Bet Ferdie wouldn't give up if he was trying to pull newfies mum out if she was drowning  got to love them warts and all.*


That's a very good point considering what Newfies are used for its not just a matter of sheer size and weight but brute strength too and pulling power.

Newfoundland Dog - Take A Line/Tow A Boat - Water Rescue Training - LEX - YouTube

Think all in all NM did well to shift him, considering he was firmly rooted on dry land and could get full purchase to pull against it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

They only way we have ever got the Mals to do something they point blank refuse is to take their mind off it altogether. If you can distract them into a different zone you can get them to do virtually anything, that's why the run run run past the car and then run them into it worked so well. If you push or pull a large dog they then have something to work against, just like a pulling dog on a lead if you pull backwards. Bribery has never worked for us so we change tact. In child psychology its called 'forestalling trouble' where you take their mind off of what they are doing wrong and introduce a more interesting alternative, while getting the result you are striving for. It works with dogs too.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Malmum said:


> . In child psychology its called 'forestalling trouble' where you take their mind off of what they are doing wrong and introduce a more interesting alternative, while getting the result you are striving for. It works with dogs too.


We use this bit like in finding nemo "oh look a shiny thing".

Puppy classes are great for experiencing what it is like with another dog breed. Training takes time and motivation regardless of breed but some just love see what is coming next with great attention spans and focus. Some come with their own agendas and need persuassion/distraction :smilewinkgrin:

This said dogs known to be very trainable will come with their own issues too. I don't know where I would begin with obsessive behaviour like fly catching, floor licking that some breeds can be prone to. I have never worried about guarding or aggression much with mine they for the most part come friendly to dogs and people. So we all have are own issues some in big packages 
My experience was with a newfie who was at Glencoe he was working in search and rescue training exercise. I asked to stroke him and was told he was friendly but he was very much at work. He was not interested he was sat by the door waiting for his owner his mind was on one thing. He was not going to be distracted. :001_tt1:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Well we took all three dogs to the seaside this morning and they all had a great time. They attracted lots of attention, as always, and Ferdie walked all the way through the woods and across the car park on his lead. First he stopped dead at the decking outside the cafe, but I just took him back and round in a circle and he was fine. When we got back, he jumped straight out of the car and into the house.

Now he has his carpet he is quite happy. I'd like to thank everyone for their sensible and helpful suggestions; it is always worth trying anything in this situation because contrary to public opinion, one cannot "make" a dog this size do anything they don't want to do.

Let's hope he keeps it up as my very independent son has told me that he "can't come up here every weekend. He has his own things to do!"

Isn't that great? For those who don't know, he has learning difficulties and has recently moved into supported housing, where he has his own flat, after 39 years of depending on me.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Love your son's remark!!! 

Pleased all went so well today too, sounds as if Ferdie's used to the house now.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Aw, such great news NM!!

I'm so glad covering the floor has worked and he is behaving himself!!

I love your sons remark too, he really is enjoying himself isn't he!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well we took all three dogs to the seaside this morning and they all had a great time. They attracted lots of attention, as always, and Ferdie walked all the way through the woods and across the car park on his lead. First he stopped dead at the decking outside the cafe, but I just took him back and round in a circle and he was fine. When we got back, he jumped straight out of the car and into the house.
> 
> Now he has his carpet he is quite happy. I'd like to thank everyone for their sensible and helpful suggestions; it is always worth trying anything in this situation because contrary to public opinion, one cannot "make" a dog this size do anything they don't want to do.
> 
> ...


So glad that Ferdie is so much happier and seems a lot more settled bless him.
It must be such a relief for you too.

As for son, you do get the attitude and independence when they move out, until they need to borrow a few bob or want help of course

Good that Ian is sounding so confident and getting on with things too though.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Really glad it went well, I also got a chuckle from your sons remark , I have a cousin with downs syndrome who has finally managed to get her own flat and she is loving it too but I can just so imagine her saying something similar .


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad all is well with Ferdie don't think the poor lad knew if he was on his backside or his elbow the other day.Good to hear Ian is enjoying life and so independant made me laugh though what he said:thumbup:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Soooo happy the big daft lad is in and safe and now happy


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great news : ) glad to hear your son has settled very brave of him : ) from another mother with an Autistic son with learning difficulties : )


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> Great news : ) glad to hear your son has settled very brave of him : ) from another mother with an Autistic son with learning difficulties : )


And one day you may have the same pleasure, knowing that you are not indispensable after all. When Ian was 20, no way could he have managed alone. I was hard pushed to even think about working, always had to be there for Ian.

Now he tells me he is not coming this weekend cos he wants to spend some time with his girlfriend. Also, last Friday he actually got the train to Cambridge, where he has never been in his life. It is all very exciting for him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> And one day you may have the same pleasure, knowing that you are not indispensable after all. When Ian was 20, no way could he have managed alone. I was hard pushed to even think about working, always had to be there for Ian.
> 
> Now he tells me he is not coming this weekend cos he wants to spend some time with his girlfriend. Also, last Friday he actually got the train to Cambridge, where he has never been in his life. It is all very exciting for him.


Sounds as if he's well and truly found his wings, how lovely .


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Let's hope he keeps it up as my very independent son has told me that he "can't come up here every weekend. He has his own things to do!"
> 
> Isn't that great? For those who don't know, he has learning difficulties and has recently moved into supported housing, where he has his own flat, after 39 years of depending on me.


This just made me smile so much   Fantastic though lol


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Ahhh, I'm smiling now. First time I've smiled in three days. Thank you!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

So pleased its worked out with Ferdie - had visions of you having to have a tent (or marque in this case) in the garden for him. 

Good news about your son too - comment made me smile too!


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

glad to hear you finally got him in. I can sympathise my Beau was 14 stone and even when we rescued him at 6 months old he was still a big boy.

He hated getting into the car until we smeared meat paste all over the bumper and we used to have to pick him up and heave him in.

if they want to put the brakes on and not move. not easy as they are so big.

l have non slip rubber backed runners here that help when they are scared of floors.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

How have you got on since Ian went back?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> How have you got on since Ian went back?


We have been fine. I was dreading taking them out yesterday in case he played up when we got back, but he came straight in. Diva got a tick on her eyelid, so I had to take her to the vet. Got the name and number from the lady across the road who has a dog, but of course I had to take both of them because I couldn't leave Ferdie here alone in a strange place.

He wouldn't go inside the vet's though, and that wasn't a slippery floor. It was the sort of flooring they use in wet rooms, specially non slip, but he wasn't having any. I can't blame him, all these strange places in such a short time. I put him back in the car and the vet took this tick out of Diva's eye. Bless her heart, I have never seen one before and I had no idea what it was. The electric meter reader told me it was a tick. So I got some Frontline for fleas and ticks for the both of them.

So, twice yesterday he had to get out of the car and into the house. I was rather looking forward to having a nice, easy clean wooden floor, but no.....I have a remnant piece of carpet which is not very nice and doesn't even fit, but at least the dog is happy. That is the important thing. And when I move again I can take it with me, just in case


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

It's so lovely to hear things are improving, well done Big Boy! getting in car twice in one day ....OOo I tell you what, it would be my dream to cuddle them....even with all the "antics" you face newfiesmum I still envy the fact you have these beautiful creatures, I adore them but they are so out of my reach of ever owning such a magnificent dog....(sigh)

And to hear about your Son really really warms my heart!! more than you know 

newfiesmum, hope you dont mind me asking 8tansox if she's ok, I truly dont want to derail your thread, but her reply to you made me want to ask if shes ok......



8tansox said:


> Ahhh, I'm smiling now. First time I've smiled in three days. Thank you!


I truly hope you are ok, I've also felt like this too and hate the thought of others feeling so sad as in not having nothing to smile about....I've been down a bit of a dark path these last few days too 
please ignore me if you feel I'm encroaching on something personnel, I truly dont mean too, just want to know your OK ......so just answer with one of these  and I will be happy 
xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Really glad Ferdies more settled and is going in and out the house OK, must be such a relief.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I still envy the fact you have these beautiful creatures, I adore them but they are so out of my reach of ever owning such a magnificent dog....(sigh)


Believe me newfs are so beautiful even if you get the hyper pita ones I have had , they really know how to insert themselves into your life and even when being pita they are a breed I love despite the heartache they cause.Not for everyone as they are loving,stubborn,high maintenance dogs with grooming and vets costs.

However with some saving or a rescue they can be available and aren't really out of reach as I have a normal income only but once you have been newfed there is definetly no going back.

there is a big newfy meet this weekend in Worcester if anyone wants to get slobbered and drooled on , just look at the newfoundland club gb and details are posted there, I'm taking my Max with me.So if anyone goes and sees a lady with purple hair ticking off a very cute angelic looking Landseer then just know he is a devil in disguise and his angelic acting skills are worthy of an Oscar:ihih::ihih:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> And one day you may have the same pleasure, knowing that you are not indispensable after all. When Ian was 20, no way could he have managed alone. I was hard pushed to even think about working, always had to be there for Ian.
> 
> Now he tells me he is not coming this weekend cos he wants to spend some time with his girlfriend. Also, last Friday he actually got the train to Cambridge, where he has never been in his life. It is all very exciting for him.


Adam is 21 this year : ) I need to remind him to wash , shave change clothes very repetitive every day is same conversations and arguments as he gets very frustrated : ( he doesn't go further than local shopping centre on his own ( 5 mins away ) even that's nightmare for me now after he went missing last year : ( but so happy for your son : ) you should be proud of yourself and him : )


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> And one day you may have the same pleasure, knowing that you are not indispensable after all. When Ian was 20, no way could he have managed alone. I was hard pushed to even think about working, always had to be there for Ian.
> 
> Now he tells me he is not coming this weekend cos he wants to spend some time with his girlfriend. Also, last Friday he actually got the train to Cambridge, where he has never been in his life. It is all very exciting for him.


Ahhhhhhhh how wonderful that must be - new and exciting for him and a big relief to you that he's been able to find his feet and is loving independence! 

Ohhhh and fab news about Ferdie too!


----------

